# Weekly Competition 2021-51



## Mike Hughey (Dec 21, 2021)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R' U F2 R2 U' F' U' R2 U' F' U'
*2. *F U2 R2 F' U2 R' U R U' R2 F
*3. *R U' R' U' R' F R' U2 F R U2
*4. *R' U' F2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 F' U' R2
*5. *U2 R U2 F2 R U R U' R' U2 R'

*3x3x3*
*1. *D B2 R' D2 L2 R U2 L2 F2 D' L B D2 B R D' F U2
*2. *D' L' F R' U2 F2 D' R2 D2 F' L2 D' B2 U2 F2 U R2 D2 R
*3. *R D' B2 F' U2 B R2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D B' R' B2 L2 B L' B'
*4. *F' U' B' R' F2 R D L' D2 L' F2 L2 B' L2 F' R2 B L
*5. *D2 L2 R2 U B2 D' R2 B2 R2 F L' R2 U2 R U2 B2 L' F' U' B'

*4x4x4*
*1. *B2 D2 B2 R F2 R' B2 L U2 R' B R D R2 U2 R F L' F U2 Rw2 Fw2 L F L Uw2 F L2 B R' Fw2 B Rw2 Uw' R' D2 F Rw2 F Rw' Fw U' D Rw F'
*2. *B L' R2 F2 U' R2 F2 D' F2 B2 D B2 L2 B2 L' U2 R' F' U L2 F Rw2 Fw2 B Uw2 F2 R U2 Rw2 L Uw2 L Uw F2 L' U2 F2 Fw' Uw R F Uw' Fw2 U L2
*3. *L' U F2 L2 B D B2 R U L2 D' F2 D2 U' R2 B2 L2 B U2 Uw2 F2 Rw2 U R' Fw2 U' Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 U' F Uw2 R' Fw2 Uw Fw' F' Rw D2 Fw R' F
*4. *D' F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 L2 B2 U2 R' U' L F2 B R2 U F D2 R' Rw2 Fw2 U2 F' Rw2 L2 B Rw2 U2 R2 F' U' B' Rw' R' L B' U F' Fw Rw L2 D2 Rw F R
*5. *U2 F R' B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D2 F2 L' U' B' D F' B' D B' L Fw2 Uw2 B' R2 B' Rw2 Uw2 B' Rw2 U' F' L2 B' Rw' D Rw L B2 Rw Uw' Rw' L2 Uw2 Rw L2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Fw2 R' Fw2 Bw D2 Bw Uw Rw2 R2 Dw' Uw2 Rw2 B Bw' Lw2 B2 Dw2 Lw2 F2 U Dw Bw' D Rw' Dw Lw Fw2 B2 R L2 U' Lw Fw Dw' D2 Uw' B D B' F' Lw Dw' Rw D B Uw' U R2 Fw Uw2 D Dw R' F2 Dw Uw2 Rw' B2 Bw2 Rw'
*2. *Fw' Bw D' Lw' Dw Rw' F' R Fw2 Lw Fw F2 R2 Fw' L Dw' B' Rw L' R D Uw2 R Dw' Fw' R2 D2 Lw' R2 Dw' B' Uw2 R2 D Bw' F' D2 U' Uw' F2 D2 Lw' D' Uw' Dw2 Bw' Lw Bw' U L2 Uw2 D2 R Rw' D' Uw2 Lw2 Fw2 Lw2 Dw
*3. *Fw' F2 Dw' Uw Rw' B F Uw' D' Dw Fw R2 B Fw Uw2 Bw Uw2 Bw B' Fw2 Rw L' F2 R2 Bw L' Bw' D2 Dw2 Lw2 B' Bw2 Dw' Lw' L2 U2 Dw' F U Rw2 Fw B2 D Lw2 Dw F' R2 F' Lw2 Uw2 L' B Rw2 F2 Rw' Lw2 Fw' Bw2 Uw' Fw'
*4. *L Lw' U L R Uw Dw2 F R2 Rw Lw L2 Dw Uw U' Lw2 Fw2 D' Rw Fw2 Lw' Fw2 R F Fw2 D2 Bw2 Uw2 D Fw' Dw Rw' Uw2 Lw Bw2 Dw2 Uw Fw2 L' Fw' Rw' D' Fw' L Lw' R F Dw2 L2 Uw2 Fw2 Lw D Dw2 Rw' Lw' U F2 U2 Lw'
*5. *Dw' Fw2 Dw2 Bw2 D' U2 R B' Fw2 D2 Bw' Uw L R Bw2 Uw Bw2 L Uw2 Fw' Dw Rw2 L2 Bw2 Uw R2 F' Lw2 Uw2 R' Uw F' B Bw' Lw D' Uw2 Fw2 U2 L Lw' Fw F L' D L' Lw2 Uw' F Uw' Fw' Lw Fw2 B R Lw2 Dw2 B2 Dw' B

*6x6x6*
*1. *B U' F2 B Rw 3Uw2 Rw2 U' D' L2 Fw2 3Uw U2 Dw2 Bw' D 3Uw 3Fw2 Fw 3Uw Dw 3Fw L D Fw2 Lw' 3Uw' 3Rw2 Uw' B Fw2 L' Uw B Bw' R2 Uw 3Uw' Rw2 F2 3Fw' L2 3Uw L' D Bw2 3Rw 3Uw' Dw D U Lw B2 L' Bw 3Fw2 R Rw2 L2 U' 3Fw2 Uw Lw B2 D 3Rw' Rw 3Fw2 3Rw Fw2 3Fw2 U' Fw' F' Lw2 Rw2 Fw' R' 3Uw' 3Rw2
*2. *R' L2 3Uw' B Fw2 Rw Fw B' U' F2 L' 3Rw' R2 Rw' 3Fw Fw' Rw' 3Rw R' Lw2 F2 Dw B Lw Bw2 Rw L Uw2 F2 Uw' Fw Rw' Fw2 3Rw2 D' R Bw2 L2 Bw B2 3Fw' Dw2 B 3Fw L Lw' Bw 3Rw2 3Fw' Dw' L Dw U D Bw2 Fw' Lw 3Fw Uw Rw' Fw' Dw Rw' Bw' Uw Bw Uw' 3Uw2 Fw' Dw' Uw' R Fw2 B2 F D2 Uw Lw2 Fw Dw
*3. *Uw Rw 3Uw' D2 Fw' D2 Rw' 3Uw2 Lw' U' Fw Lw D' Bw' Fw U Fw2 Dw2 3Fw2 Fw2 B2 3Rw 3Uw' Uw2 D F 3Rw2 Dw' Lw' Dw2 3Uw' 3Rw' Rw2 U 3Rw B2 D Dw' B 3Rw' Lw' F2 Rw2 U Bw 3Rw' Fw2 3Uw2 3Rw R' Uw2 3Rw F R Rw2 Dw L' Bw' D' 3Rw2 D' F L2 Rw2 F Dw Fw Lw2 3Rw2 R' B Lw 3Rw 3Uw' L2 Rw2 Uw R Lw 3Rw'
*4. *Bw2 Dw2 L2 Uw2 U 3Rw' U R2 3Rw' Bw' Lw Dw2 R' Rw2 U2 3Rw' Lw' U Fw2 3Uw Rw2 L2 Uw' B' Fw' D B U2 F Uw' B2 F2 3Uw' Fw2 U F2 Uw' 3Uw2 Fw Rw2 L2 Dw 3Fw D Lw2 Fw2 F R Fw2 3Rw2 3Fw B D2 L U 3Uw2 Dw2 Fw' U2 F 3Uw' B' Lw R' U Rw2 Fw D' F2 3Fw' Rw' L R 3Rw 3Uw Fw' L' Bw2 3Fw2 Lw'
*5. *U' L2 Lw' D2 B' Fw' Lw R' Fw' Bw' R' B R' B2 R Dw2 Uw2 3Uw' F' Bw 3Uw' Bw' U' 3Rw2 L2 R' 3Uw' Bw2 Lw' 3Uw' Rw L Dw2 3Rw R2 Uw' B' 3Rw2 3Fw' D' Dw 3Rw2 Bw B2 Uw' Dw U2 Bw' Uw Rw D2 R2 F2 3Rw' Dw2 Bw2 Uw Lw F2 Dw L2 Bw F' B' R2 3Fw2 3Uw' 3Fw2 Fw' F' U Lw 3Fw2 U Lw' Dw' 3Fw' D F Dw'

*7x7x7*
*1. *3Lw' Uw2 3Dw' F Lw 3Lw 3Rw D' 3Dw 3Bw2 Lw2 Fw' Rw2 3Bw 3Lw2 Uw F Rw Bw' Lw2 L' D R' 3Lw' D' F' Dw' 3Uw Bw' Uw' Lw2 D Fw2 Uw Lw Uw' R2 3Uw2 3Dw2 F 3Fw' Uw' 3Rw' Dw 3Dw 3Bw' U F 3Fw Uw U 3Uw Dw 3Rw 3Dw2 Fw' 3Lw2 F' Bw2 U 3Fw' Lw2 Dw' Uw' U2 Rw' D' Dw2 3Rw' 3Uw 3Dw D Rw2 Dw' 3Rw Uw B' Fw' 3Lw' 3Rw' 3Dw' Lw F2 3Dw Fw' D 3Bw2 3Rw2 U' 3Dw L' Uw' F2 D' Uw Dw 3Uw' R' 3Dw' U
*2. *3Dw 3Bw Bw' D' Lw' B2 3Dw' Dw' R' 3Dw' 3Bw2 3Uw F2 Fw2 3Rw Dw2 3Bw2 Dw 3Rw' Lw' Dw' Fw' 3Rw2 Lw' R' D 3Uw2 R' 3Dw2 R D2 R' Rw2 F' D L 3Bw2 Fw2 3Fw Rw' 3Uw 3Dw Fw' 3Fw2 3Uw' Lw2 R 3Bw' U 3Bw' F Rw' F B2 Uw2 Rw' R2 D2 3Lw' 3Bw' U Rw' R' F2 U L U 3Dw2 Rw' Bw' 3Rw' 3Fw F2 L F' Lw 3Fw' Bw' Fw2 Lw' 3Bw 3Lw' Uw L2 Fw' 3Uw Uw L' Uw' Dw 3Lw D' 3Fw' D2 3Uw' L Fw' Dw2 R Uw'
*3. *Rw Bw2 Uw2 Dw2 F' Dw' Fw2 3Bw2 F 3Rw2 D' Lw2 Bw' 3Uw Bw D' L' U' 3Fw' B' Rw' 3Lw' Uw Fw 3Bw2 F Dw2 R' 3Rw' 3Lw2 3Uw2 Uw' Bw Rw' F2 Bw Fw D2 3Bw' Uw L' 3Rw2 Fw 3Rw 3Fw2 Uw' 3Uw 3Rw2 F' Dw2 Rw 3Lw U' Bw2 Rw' Bw2 Rw2 3Fw2 U Uw2 3Fw2 F2 U Fw2 Lw2 3Fw B2 3Dw2 Uw2 3Rw' F2 Uw2 R' L' 3Fw R 3Uw' Uw' D2 L 3Uw' Lw 3Rw F 3Lw2 Uw2 Lw' Bw 3Bw' 3Dw2 3Uw2 R' F 3Lw L Fw' 3Dw' 3Lw L2 R
*4. *Uw' 3Uw 3Bw2 3Dw' 3Rw' D U' Bw2 Rw2 U2 L Lw' Uw 3Uw R2 Rw' 3Bw' L 3Dw2 3Bw B' L2 3Lw D' 3Bw 3Uw2 3Rw2 Bw D2 3Fw' Bw2 Uw Bw F B' Fw' R D 3Lw2 D Fw' R2 3Uw' 3Lw' 3Fw 3Rw2 Lw 3Dw2 R' 3Uw2 3Fw' 3Dw R' F Rw2 F2 3Dw2 3Uw2 U' B' 3Rw2 L' Lw 3Uw' R' Bw' Uw2 3Bw2 3Rw2 3Bw2 3Dw2 Dw Lw 3Bw2 Rw F' R' 3Rw' 3Uw' 3Bw 3Uw2 B2 3Fw' L Fw 3Bw2 B2 Rw' D2 Fw U2 Lw2 Bw' Rw2 Uw2 B D U2 3Rw Uw
*5. *Lw F' Fw2 Dw2 3Fw F Uw' Rw 3Fw2 D' Uw' Fw' U2 3Rw2 3Dw' 3Uw2 Rw2 D' Dw B Bw2 3Fw2 F2 R2 Rw' 3Lw' U2 3Fw Fw2 3Lw' R2 L2 3Rw' Rw' U' F2 Uw Fw B Rw' 3Dw' R' F' R2 B 3Lw B Dw' Bw2 F 3Bw Rw U2 Fw Bw2 3Lw2 3Bw2 B2 Dw2 Bw' Fw R' Lw2 3Uw' Rw2 Bw R2 B2 3Dw2 D2 U Bw2 D2 F' 3Rw2 Fw' R B D L2 Fw Uw2 3Uw L' 3Uw2 3Dw' 3Fw' 3Lw' 3Uw Dw2 F2 Dw' 3Fw2 D Lw' R B' 3Fw2 R' 3Rw'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F U' R U' R' U R U R' F U2
*2. *R' U2 R2 F U' R2 F' R' U' R' F
*3. *R2 U F U' F U2 F' R U R' U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 F' R2 L U2 F2 D F2 D2 B U B' U2 F' L2 B D2 R2 F' Uw'
*2. *F' D2 L B2 D2 B2 U' R2 B R2 F2 D2 R2 D2 B' U R' F Rw
*3. *U2 R F2 L2 B2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 U2 L2 D2 R U2 B' L' D' U2 B' Rw2 Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' U2 B2 D L2 F2 R2 D' L2 D R2 U2 B L2 B U2 L F' B U' Fw2 Uw2 B Rw2 U' L2 U L2 U2 Rw2 U B Rw R Fw2 D' F2 L' Uw Fw' B2 Uw' Fw F2 U x2 y
*2. *L2 D F' L2 R F' U2 D2 F2 D' L' R2 U2 F2 L D2 B2 R2 Uw2 Fw2 L' B2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 L U2 F2 R' Fw D B D Fw2 B Rw D B Rw' Uw Fw U F2 x' y2
*3. *U2 R' B' D' F L U R B' R2 F2 L' U2 B2 L' U2 R2 U2 Fw2 R' D Fw2 D Rw2 D2 R2 U' R' F2 Fw Uw2 Fw' D Rw2 D2 F' L2 Uw' Rw U' F2 y2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw2 B' Dw' R' L2 Lw2 B2 Lw' L' U2 B' F D2 Fw' Dw' D' Bw Dw2 D' F2 D2 L' B2 Uw2 Dw R2 L B' U2 Bw2 Fw Lw D' Uw2 Lw' Rw2 R2 B2 R2 U Lw2 Dw R' D2 Uw' Dw' Fw2 Dw' Lw2 Dw' U2 D2 Fw Uw2 Rw2 R2 D2 Bw' D' L2
*2. *U' Rw Uw2 B' Fw2 Uw' F D B2 Uw2 F' Uw2 D' B Uw2 D Fw D U2 Bw2 R2 B Dw Rw2 Fw Lw Rw' L Fw2 Uw2 B Rw2 Lw L Fw' Rw2 R2 Dw2 D' Lw2 R' Uw R' U Bw Dw Fw Rw2 Dw Fw2 D L Dw L F2 Bw' Lw U' Rw2 3Rw2
*3. *L Uw2 L Bw U' R2 Bw2 U' Rw2 Uw Lw2 F' Uw' F' R2 Rw Dw' F Fw2 Dw2 U2 Bw2 L2 B2 Fw2 Lw2 B2 U Dw Lw Uw R2 Fw2 Rw Fw' U D' L Dw2 Rw L' Uw L' Rw F2 Uw' L2 U' Fw' Rw2 D' U' Uw' Rw2 Bw Fw B' F2 Lw2 Dw2 3Rw2 3Uw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw2 3Rw' Bw2 B 3Uw2 Rw2 Bw' Rw Lw F Uw2 L F2 D 3Fw' Dw2 Fw Rw B' Fw U Dw2 R B2 Uw' Dw 3Rw 3Fw2 Fw Bw 3Uw' F' 3Fw2 Bw Dw2 R 3Fw B' 3Rw2 3Fw2 3Uw2 B2 Uw' Fw' D' Dw L Lw Dw 3Rw2 F' L Bw' D2 B2 F2 R' L2 Dw2 Uw' 3Fw' Fw D2 R' Fw L2 F 3Uw R' Lw' Uw2 3Rw' Rw R' Dw2 3Rw' Uw' Bw Uw2 3Fw' y2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *D L Bw' L 3Uw' D R' 3Bw Rw Lw' D' U' 3Lw2 3Fw2 D 3Bw' L' Rw' Bw' 3Bw B 3Lw2 Uw' B' Lw Fw2 Bw Rw' 3Bw' 3Rw 3Uw2 B' Fw' R2 Rw2 Dw 3Lw Dw' L U' 3Rw2 D2 R' Rw F Fw2 Rw' Lw2 R 3Fw' R Lw2 3Dw R' 3Uw 3Fw Rw2 R2 Uw 3Uw 3Dw 3Rw Uw2 B2 Bw' D Bw2 3Bw' 3Uw Fw' R' B' Dw B' Uw2 F Bw2 Uw2 R2 3Bw Lw' 3Lw U 3Uw2 Rw2 R2 3Uw2 3Lw2 Bw' U2 L' Lw F 3Dw Rw' R' B2 Bw 3Lw2 3Dw z y

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 R D2 R' F' U' B L D B L2 B L2 B U2 B2 L2 F U Rw' Uw2
*2. *D B F2 U L2 U L2 D' R2 D B2 D R2 B F2 U2 L B L2 Uw2
*3. *D' R' D2 L2 B' L2 U2 B L2 F U L' R U2 L F D' U' B'
*4. *L R2 B2 D2 L' D2 L' D2 B' L2 U' R' B' D R F' R2 U' R Fw Uw
*5. *R U B2 R2 D L2 R2 D' L2 F2 U' B D2 R U2 L' R' U B2 D' Rw' Uw
*6. *U2 F' R U L B2 U2 D2 F' D2 L' B2 R' L' F2 B2 D2 B' Rw2 Uw
*7. *D B2 D2 B' D2 L2 B2 L2 B' R2 F2 R' B' L' D U B U F D Fw Uw
*8. *R F D2 L U2 B' U2 B2 F' D2 U2 F' U L' U2 R' F L2 R Uw2
*9. *L2 F2 D L2 R2 D R2 B' R D' L B R2 B2 D' U2 B R2 D Fw' Uw2
*10. *R2 F2 D2 B D' L U2 R2 D R' B' D2 B L2 F L2 B2 L2 U2 Fw
*11. *L' U' D2 B' R' D2 R L2 U L F' U2 D' R2 F2 U F2 U2 Rw Uw2
*12. *U F D2 B D2 F' R2 F' L2 R B' U' B R B R D L2 B2 Rw Uw
*13. *F B2 L' B2 L2 D2 R F' D F R' D2 R2 B F L' U2 Rw2 Uw'
*14. *U F2 B' U2 L' F' R U' F2 B2 R' F2 B2 U2 R' F2 L' D L Fw Uw
*15. *D R2 D2 L2 F L2 B' U2 R' B' L D' B2 L' F U2 L2 D Rw2 Uw'
*16. *F' B2 L U2 B2 R2 B2 R D2 B' F' U B R2 F2 D L' B2 Rw2 Uw'
*17. *B2 D2 F2 D2 R B2 L' U2 B2 U R2 U2 B' D R U' F' U2 L2 D Rw'
*18. *F2 D U R2 B2 F2 D' R' B U' R2 F2 D L2 U F L D U' Fw
*19. *F U R2 D2 R F2 U2 B2 R' D2 F R' F' R D' B2 D' B' Rw' Uw'
*20. *R F2 R2 F' D' R2 D2 F2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 L' F' D2 U L' R' F' Rw
*21. *U2 L' D' F2 L2 D B2 L2 U' B2 R2 U' F U R B' F' U L' Fw'
*22. *R' F' U R' L2 B2 U L2 F2 D' F2 R' B' L2 F2 L2 D U' Rw' Uw'
*23. *R D2 B2 D B D R2 F L' F' U2 D2 F L2 B' D2 F' L2 B' U' Fw'
*24. *U R B2 D2 B U' R U R F L2 U R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 B2 Rw2
*25. *U F' R2 F D2 U2 B D2 B' L' B' U F U2 R2 F2 L F' R2 Fw' Uw
*26. *D2 L' B2 U' F' D2 B L' D2 R D B2 R2 U' D2 F2 U2 L2 F' Rw2 Uw2
*27. *F B' R' D B2 D' L F U F2 D' F2 L2 D' R2 U2 D' F D2 Rw Uw
*28. *L2 F' R' B2 L' R B2 U2 B2 L U2 D' L2 R' D U2 F' R2 U' Rw' Uw2
*29. *U2 B' L' U' L' D L' B' U2 B2 U D2 B2 D B2 U F' U R Fw'
*30. *B R L2 U F2 D L2 B2 D2 B2 R B' R F D2 F2 U' R' B Rw Uw
*31. *L2 D2 U2 L' U2 L2 U2 F2 B L2 D' L R2 D2 F' D F' L B' Rw2 Uw
*32. *F' D R2 D' L2 U B2 U' F' L R2 B F2 R' F2 R' B2 U' B Rw2 Uw2
*33. *U2 B2 L B' D2 R2 D L' B2 R U' D F2 D2 R2 L2 D' Fw Uw2
*34. *U R' D F2 R2 D' L' D B D L' U2 F2 R L B2 U2 L2 U2 Rw2 Uw2
*35. *U' L B2 D2 B2 D2 L2 D F2 U2 B L D F D' L2 D R' U' Rw' Uw'
*36. *D F' L2 B' R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 L' F D' U L' B2 F' R' U' Fw' Uw
*37. *R F' L' B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B D2 U2 B D' B2 R' F2 U Rw Uw
*38. *U2 B2 F2 L' D2 L R2 F2 U2 R' F' L2 U2 R F U R' U L' Fw' Uw
*39. *F' U2 R L B2 U' F B2 D B L2 F2 L2 B D2 B D2 B U' Rw2 Uw'
*40. *F2 D2 F' D B L2 D2 R2 D R2 D' B2 U' B D2 L U' B' R B2 Uw2
*41. *F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 F2 D F2 L2 F L2 D2 R U L U2 F R2 D' Rw2 Uw2
*42. *L' U F D R2 B2 L2 F' R2 D2 B2 U2 F R' F2 L2 R' U' L2 U2 Rw
*43. *F D' R2 B2 L2 B U2 F D2 U R' U' F U2 F R2 F' D' Fw
*44. *F U' D B' R2 D2 B R B R2 D' L2 D' F2 U L2 D R2 U' Rw Uw'
*45. *F2 U2 L2 U' F' D2 R B R2 F2 R2 U2 B' R2 F U2 B' D' B Rw' Uw2
*46. *R L2 U2 D F' R' F' D2 R2 L U' B D2 F' R2 B L2 F' U2 Fw' Uw
*47. *B2 D' B' L2 U' L U R D R2 B' U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 D R2 U Fw' Uw2
*48. *R2 D' F' L D2 F U2 R2 U2 B D2 F' D' B F R B U2 B2 Rw2 Uw'
*49. *R2 B' D L2 F2 D R' D F' L2 U L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 L2 B' Rw' Uw2
*50. *L2 B R2 D R2 D L2 D L2 F' D L D2 R' B F U' B2 U2 Rw2 Uw'
*51. *U L' F U R' U2 D2 L2 B' R2 D' L2 U' F2 U B2 R2 L' U2 Fw' Uw2
*52. *L U L2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 F2 U2 B' R' U2 R U' L2 F' L' D' R
*53. *F2 U2 R2 U' L U R' B' R2 L2 D2 R2 D' R2 U' L' U R Fw Uw2
*54. *L R D2 F2 D2 F2 U2 L' D' R' D' R B L2 D' R2 F2 D' B' Uw2
*55. *L2 F2 U2 R2 F' U2 L2 B2 R2 U F' D F' L2 R' F L' U F2 Rw2
*56. *R' U2 B2 D B L' U B2 R' B2 D2 L' U2 L2 F2 B2 U F U2 B2 Rw2
*57. *L' D' B L2 F' R' B R' U L U' B2 R2 F2 B2 U F2 D' B Rw Uw'
*58. *F2 L' D' F R D' L F B2 D' L2 D2 B R2 U2 F2 R2 B' R2 L2 Fw' Uw
*59. *R' F L2 F R2 U2 B2 D2 F R' B' D2 U R B' R2 B F2 Uw
*60. *U2 L' B' D2 R2 U B2 F2 D U' F R' U2 R2 B U' L2 F U Rw' Uw2
*61. *R2 F2 R2 D' B2 L2 U R2 D2 L' D2 B L' R' U F D R' B' Rw' Uw'
*62. *B' D2 B R' F' L F2 B U B2 L U2 D2 L U2 R2 D2 R' B2 U2 Rw
*63. *D L R2 B2 D2 F2 R' D2 F D B F' U' B' D B' U L Fw' Uw2
*64. *B U R F R' U2 R U2 B2 L U2 R2 D' F R' D2 B D B' Rw2 Uw2
*65. *D R' L2 B L' D' F' D' B2 U R2 F L2 U2 L2 F' L2 F' B2 Rw'
*66. *D2 B2 U' B D2 B R2 B' U2 F' R' B' U L D2 L R' B' Rw
*67. *L' F2 U' L B2 R B2 R2 B' D' R' B2 U2 F B L2 D2 F L2 U2 Rw Uw'
*68. *F' D2 L' D2 L2 U R2 U' R2 U R' B' U B2 L D2 F D' Rw2
*69. *L' F D R' U2 F L2 D' B2 D F2 L2 D L2 B2 U' R2 D L' U' Fw
*70. *U F2 D2 L2 B2 D' B2 D' B2 R' U2 R F L D2 L' R D2 R2 Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U L F' R B2 U' B' D' L' U' R L2 D F2 D' R2 B2 D R2
*2. *B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D L2 F' R2 D2 U B L' U2 L2 B U
*3. *R2 U F U' R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 D U' B' D B' L' U' L2 U2 B
*4. *L B L2 F L2 D2 B' R2 B' L2 R2 F2 L U L' D F D'
*5. *F' R' F D B D2 L2 B' F D2 F2 R B U F R F' U

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L' F' D' F L2 B2 F U2 F D2 U2 L' U2 R2 B R F R2
*2. *R D2 L' B2 U2 R D2 B2 R2 U2 R' F' U R' B U' L F' L'
*3. *R' B U' R U D2 L' D' F2 U B' U D2 L2 B2 U R2 U R2
*4. *D' F B2 L' D2 B2 R' U2 B2 R' B2 D2 U B R F' D' L R2 D2
*5. *L2 F' L2 F U2 B F L F' L' R2 B' D2 B2 R' B2 D R

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D' F L2 U L2 B' F2 D2 R2 D2 U2 F2 R' B2 F L D2 L' U2
*2. *D F D2 F L2 B2 R2 B R2 U2 R U' B2 D U F D' F' U'
*3. *L' F U' B2 U B2 U R U F D U' B R2 U R2
*4. *D F U L' D' B' U B2 D2 F' U2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R' D2 F'
*5. *F B2 L2 R' B2 L B2 U2 R' F' D U2 B' D' L B F R' F

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U B2 L2 D2 L2 D F' U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U R F' L F R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U L' B2 R' U R' F2 U' R' D2 F' U2 F2 B' U2 L2 F R2 U R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D R2 D R2 D L2 F2 U F2 R2 B F' R' B2 R' D L2 U' B' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *F' R' U2 R' F U' R U2 R' U2 R2
*3. *R' B' L2 F2 L' U2 R F2 R U2 F' R D U L2 F2 D2 R2 F'
*4. *L' R' U B L F2 U D R U' L2 R2 B2 F2 U R2 U' R2 U2 B' Uw2 R2 L' U2 Fw2 F L R' Fw2 R' U2 D' Rw2 F' Uw' D R Fw D2 Rw' L F2 Rw

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *R U' F' U' F U' F R U2 R' F
*3. *D2 F' R2 D' F2 U' L2 R2 D2 F R D L D2 F2 L2 D2 B' D2
*4. *F2 R2 U' D2 B2 L2 U' F D' R2 B R2 U R D' L2 B' L Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 B2 Uw2 U L2 B Rw2 L2 D B Rw U' F' D2 B R' U2 Fw' U2 Fw' Uw Fw2 Rw
*5. *Uw Dw F2 L2 F Lw2 L2 B Dw D Bw2 B' Lw' D2 F L' F Lw2 Bw' Uw2 U' Lw2 L2 Uw F Rw R2 Uw' Dw' F D' Bw2 L2 Dw2 Rw2 Uw' Dw2 B' U' Rw2 B2 Dw R Uw F Fw' Bw' Uw' Bw2 Dw' Fw' B R2 Bw2 Dw2 F2 D' Bw2 U' R'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *U' R U' R U' R U2 R2 F U' R
*3. *U' F2 U B' U2 R2 B2 R2 B' L2 F2 L' D' B2 L' D B2 D2
*4. *U B2 L' D2 R2 D2 R B2 U2 D2 L U F' U' R' F2 U B D R Rw2 D' B' Uw2 R2 F' Uw2 L2 F2 D' U' Fw2 F' Rw D Fw2 L Uw' Fw2 Rw Fw Uw' B2 D2
*5. *U Dw2 L' Rw R Lw2 B' Bw2 U' R2 Fw F L' R B2 U' F' L' F2 Uw2 B' R2 B F Bw2 L2 D' B2 Uw2 L Lw2 U' R Dw' Rw Bw2 U D Rw2 L Fw2 Lw' Bw2 Fw F D' Lw Uw Rw L2 Dw2 Bw2 U' Uw' R D2 Bw2 L2 D2 B
*6. *Lw D' Uw F' D' L' R Bw' 3Uw' L' 3Fw' Lw' Uw2 F' 3Uw2 B F' Rw Bw2 D' Fw2 D' L2 3Rw Dw D 3Uw2 Rw B' R U2 B' Dw2 F2 3Rw Fw' U' Uw' R' 3Fw' Rw U2 Fw B L2 3Fw L' 3Rw2 Bw D' Uw2 Rw' Uw' 3Fw2 Dw2 B2 Uw' 3Uw Lw Rw' Bw2 L' Dw Rw' Lw2 3Fw 3Uw' D' L Lw Rw' Uw2 B2 Rw' Bw Fw' F' Rw' F2 U'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R' F R' U' F U2 F R U2 R' U'
*3. *R' U2 F2 U2 F L2 D2 B' R U B' L2 B2 R' U2 R2 F L'
*4. *U F2 L2 B2 D L2 D L2 F2 U' D B' U R2 F2 R' L F' R' Rw2 B D R2 F L2 Fw2 D' Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 U Rw' F U2 D2 Rw' U' Uw R2 L' Fw B' Rw' B'
*5. *B' Dw2 Bw Uw Bw R Bw D Fw2 D2 B Lw2 R Dw2 Lw2 F Lw Rw' B2 D' L2 F2 Lw2 F' Uw2 R' Rw Lw2 U2 R' D' L2 U' Dw2 F' Bw' D Dw R B Uw2 B' Fw' Bw Dw B2 L R' Bw2 Fw2 R2 Rw2 Dw' U' R F Rw Bw2 Rw' Fw2
*6. *D B2 U' 3Uw' 3Fw 3Rw2 3Fw' Rw2 Bw2 R F2 3Rw2 R Uw F2 Bw Rw' 3Rw' L B2 L U F' L U2 F2 D' Bw D Bw2 D Fw' Bw Lw' Fw 3Fw2 U 3Rw2 3Uw L R2 Bw' Fw Rw2 Uw2 Fw' Dw2 Bw' Uw2 3Fw' B' Lw' F' 3Fw' 3Uw2 Lw U2 3Uw B' F 3Rw' 3Uw2 B L' 3Uw' Bw2 3Uw2 Rw L' B2 U' Rw' B' 3Rw D Lw2 3Rw2 3Uw2 B2 D'
*7. *Bw2 3Bw' Dw L F2 R' 3Dw' F Bw L2 U Uw2 3Bw2 R Uw2 F' D2 3Uw 3Fw 3Uw2 Dw' 3Bw 3Lw Lw' F2 3Uw2 Lw2 U Rw' F' Fw' U2 3Fw2 D2 R2 B R2 Fw Bw2 Rw' 3Uw' R' Lw' F2 Dw' 3Lw Lw' 3Uw Bw' Fw Dw2 B Fw U D 3Lw' 3Fw2 3Lw 3Dw 3Uw2 3Bw' Uw' 3Fw' Uw D' 3Rw' Rw2 U B' U2 3Fw' Dw' 3Lw' 3Fw R Bw2 F B2 Dw2 Bw' 3Bw 3Uw' 3Lw D 3Rw2 F2 Rw' D' 3Bw2 Bw2 3Fw Uw' 3Rw B2 L 3Lw2 F2 3Fw2 D' 3Fw'

*Clock*
*1. *UR6+ DR4+ DL0+ UL3- U0+ R2+ D2- L1+ ALL0+ y2 U6+ R0+ D4- L4+ ALL1- UR DL
*2. *UR0+ DR1- DL2- UL4- U5- R3+ D3+ L6+ ALL2+ y2 U6+ R2+ D1- L5+ ALL5+ DR UL
*3. *UR0+ DR1+ DL1- UL3- U1+ R6+ D1+ L4- ALL2+ y2 U1- R1+ D3+ L1+ ALL1+ DR UL
*4. *UR4+ DR1- DL2+ UL3- U0+ R6+ D2+ L5- ALL5+ y2 U4- R2+ D6+ L3- ALL2+ UR
*5. *UR4+ DR0+ DL4- UL0+ U3+ R3- D4- L1+ ALL4- y2 U3- R2+ D0+ L1- ALL5+ UR DL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U R L U R' B R' B U B L u l' b
*2. *B L' R' B U L' R U B' R' L r'
*3. *B' U' R' B' R' B' L U' B R L u r b
*4. *R U L' R L' B' L' B L' U' B' u' r' b
*5. *L' R' L' B U' B' L' U B R' L u l

*Square-1*
*1. *(4,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,-4) / (1,-3) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-4,-2) / (2,0) / (4,0) / (5,0) / (-2,0)
*2. *(-2,0) / (3,6) / (-4,-4) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-5,-5) / (0,-4) / (6,-3) / (-5,-4) / (2,0) / (3,0) / (-4,0) /
*3. *(0,-4) / (-5,1) / (0,6) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (5,-1) / (6,-5) / (3,0) / (0,-4) / (1,0) / (0,-4) / (6,-5) /
*4. *(0,2) / (0,6) / (4,1) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,-3) / (-1,0) / (4,-3) / (0,-3) / (4,-3) /
*5. *(1,-3) / (0,3) / (-4,-4) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (4,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,-5) / (0,-2) / (3,-4) / (4,0) / (0,-4) / (0,-3)

*Skewb*
*1. *R L R B R B' L B U' R' L'
*2. *B R L' R' U' L' U' B R' L U
*3. *L R B U B' L R U' R B L'
*4. *U L B U R' U L B' R U' B
*5. *R B' L B U' B L' U L R' L

*KiloMinx*
*1. *R2 flip L2 U F' R2' U' R F2 flip U' F2' R2 BR2' BL2 U2' L2 U' F2' R' F2 U R2 U2 F' U2' F2' R2' U'
*2. *R2 BL2 flip F R L2' U2' F2' BL U flip U' R U' F2 U2' BR BL' L2 BR U2' R2 F R' F' R2' F' U R' U2' R2' F2'
*3. *F2 BL' BR2' U2 L' BL2 L2 U' flip U2' BR' R2' U BR BL' L2' BR2 U F2 U R F2 U F2' R' F' R2 U R' F2
*4. *BL2 flip U2' R2' L' U' L' BL' BR' flip F L2 F' BL' U L BR2 U' BL' R2' U2' F2 U2 R' F' R2' U' F' U2' F U2
*5. *BL2 U2 R' L2 F' U2' BL flip U BR2' BL2 U F' L' BR' BL2 U R2' U F2 U R2' U F2 R U' F2' R

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *F U' R U' R' F U2 R U2 R' F'
*3. *L2 D R2 D' F2 L2 D2 R B D' R2 F' D L2 D' F2 L2 R'
*4. *R2 L D F2 R2 D2 U' R2 L2 B R' D F2 D R2 B2 R2 Uw2 R' Uw2 B D2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 R' F L' U2 L' D R Uw L D2 Fw R' Uw2 R' Uw Fw2 Uw' B
*5. *B2 R' F2 R' B' R B' L R Rw' Dw' F2 Fw Lw Rw R Uw B' L' Dw D' F2 Uw' L Rw B' Uw2 B2 D Bw2 D' Dw Fw Bw2 Uw Rw' B2 Uw' Fw' F R Fw' Dw2 U2 Bw' U' D' F' Dw' U2 B F Uw Bw' Uw' U2 Rw2 Uw R2 Lw2
*OH. *D2 B L2 D2 R2 D R' U' R D U2 L B L' R' D2
*Clock. *UR2- DR2- DL1- UL3- U1- R4+ D2+ L1- ALL2+ y2 U3- R1+ D1- L1+ ALL4- DR DL UL
*Mega. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *L B' U B L' U' B L' R' L' U u' l r'
*Square-1. *(-5,0) / (3,-3) / (-1,-4) / (3,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,-2) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (0,-2) / (-2,0) / (1,0) / (-4,0) / (-1,0)
*Skewb. *U B U B' L' B' U L' U L B

*Redi Cube*
*1. *r f l' L' B b' f l F' L' B' R' B L' B' F'
*2. *r' f' l b' f l' r b' f' F' L R' B R' B F L'
*3. *B' b' f' l L' b l B' R B' R' B' R' F' L
*4. *B b B' l b' l' L' B' F L' R B F' L' R
*5. *b' l r' f l' r' B' L B L' F R' B F L

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Rw Bw U' L Bw U' Lw' R' B' Lw' Bw Rw Bw' Uw Bw' Lw Rw' u l' r b'
*2. *Bw U' Rw R Uw' Rw' U' L' B' Lw' R' Bw Rw Uw' Lw Bw' Rw Uw l' b'
*3. *Bw U' L R B Rw' U Lw' U L' Rw' Uw Rw' Bw' Lw Uw' Rw Uw Bw u' r b
*4. *U L' Bw' R Lw' B' Rw' Uw U' R' B' Rw' Lw Uw Bw' Rw' Uw' Lw Rw u' l r
*5. *Lw Uw U Lw R Uw L Rw' B Bw' Lw Rw Bw' Rw' Uw' Lw Bw u r b

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 U L2 D2 R U L U R D R2 D L D L2 U2 R2 D R D L2 U L U R3 U L2 D R D R U2 L D2 R D L U
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R U2 L D2 R U R D L U R2 D L U2 L U R2 D L2 D R2 U L U L D R D L U R U L2 D R2 D2 L U3 L D2 R U R D L U
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D L D R U R U L2 U R2 D L2 D R2 U R D L D R U3 L D3 L U3 R D2 R U L D L U2 L D R U R D L
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R D R U3 L D3 R U2 R D L U2 R D L U L2 D R D R U2 L D3 R U L2 U2 R D L D2 R2 U
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 U L2 D R D R2 U2 L2 D R U L D2 L D R3 U2 L D2 R U2 L D L2 U2 R D2 L U2 R2 D L D

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R2 F R2 D B2 D' B2 U L2 R2 U B D2 L' U' R2 B' L D' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L B' L' F' U D2 B' R' F L D R B2 L D2 F2 R B2 D2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U B U R F B2 L' F2 R L2 U' D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B' U2 R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F U' F R2 U' L' D R F R B' R2 U' D2 R2 F2 D F2 D L2 B R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F R' D2 F2 L2 F2 L' D2 L B2 U B' R2 F L B' R' B2 F2 U' B2 R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *D2 F2 R2 F' D2 R2 U2 B D2 F' U R F U' B U2 B D U B
*2. *L2 B D2 F U2 R2 B' F2 U B' R U' B' L' R U B2 R2 F
*3. *R L B L D' R F' U' L2 B' R2 F U2 B U2 B' D' B2
*4. *L' U2 F L2 B D R' U F2 U2 F' B R2 F D2 L' B'
*5. *D' B2 L2 F2 R2 B' L F' R2 U2 F2 R' B D R B' D'

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UL UF UB UL UF UL UB UR UB UR UL UF LB UL UB UL UB UL RF UF UR UF UB LB UL RF RB UB UR UL LF UF UR UL UB UR RB LF UL LB DB DR RB DR RB DF RF UR DR UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF RB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB UR+ DB+ RB UR- DB- UR RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- LF- DR- DF LF+ DR+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UB UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- DR UL+ UB UL+2 UF+2 RB- UR+ UF+ UR UF DB RB+
*2. * UL UB UR UB UR UB UL UF UB UL UB UR UF LB UL UF UR UB RF UR UB UL UF UB UL RB UR LF UF UL UB LF UL UF UR UL UB RF UR LF UL UF DF LF DL DB LB DR UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB DB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF LB UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- UB+2 UL UB-2 RF+2 DR RF-2 UR+ LF- DB+ RB+2 DB+2 RB UR+ DB+2
*3. * UR UF UR UF UB UR UB UR UF UL UF UR UF UL LB UB UR UF UR RF UF UL UB UL UF LB RF UR RF RB UR LF UL UF UR UB UR UL UB UL RB UB RB LF DB LB DB LB DF DL LF DR DF DL UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF DL LB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL UB LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DL UR+2 UB UR-2 UF+ DR+2
*4. * UL UB UR UB UL UF UR UL UF UL LB UL RF UR UF UR UL UF UB UR LB UB UR UL RF RB UR UB UL RF RB LF UL UF UR UB UR UF UB DL LB UB UR LF UF DR DB UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF DF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UB+2 UL UB-2 LF+ DL LF+2 DB- DR-
*5. * UR UB UR UF UB UR UF UB UL UF UL LB UB UR UF LB UL RF UF UL UB UR LB RB UR UB UL LF UF UL UF UL LB DB LB UL RB UR UF DF LF DR UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB LB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF UR+ RB UR+2 RF+2 UF DB- LB UL+ DR+ RF+ LF+2 UL LF-2 RF- DB DR DB+ UB-2

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *R' F R D BR R BR' R' D' F' D R BR R' BR' D' F R F' U' L R F' U' F' L F U' F' U D BR' F' BL' D R BR' F'
*2. *F R U R' U' F' U' L' U' B BL L BL' L' B' U' L' U L F R' U' R' F' R' F U' R U R U' D L' R' BL U BR' U'
*3. *F' R F' R L' R' U' R U L F R F L' R' U' R U L R' U L F L R' U' L F U' L R' L' BR F D R BL' F' BL'
*4. *F D BR R BR' R' D' F' R' BR' D' F' D F BR F' U' F' U L R' U F R' U L F' U F B' BL' D' R U' BR' L BL'
*5. *R' F' L' F L R U' L U' L U' BL' U' B' U B BL U F R U L U F' L R' F' R' L' U BR F R D L F


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2021)

Merry Christmas to all!

Especially to @Mike Hughey: thanx a lot for your work for us again in 2021!
Let's all hope that you can return to your office in 2022, get your 6x6 and 7x7 and compete again in bigblind! Beside that it would be a better world for all, too. 

I want to add a bit of magic (and culture) today for all who run speedsolving.com and for all who compete here:


Spoiler: How to put some magic in a 15puzzle+ blindfolded


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 24, 2021)

Oh wow, I guessed it! That's what I was hoping you might do when I saw the title! Awesome solve.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 28, 2021)

Results for week 51: Congratulations to Zeke Mackay, JackPfeifer, and Sean Hartman!

*2x2x2*(154)
1.  1.29 Legomanz
2.  1.35 Khairur Rachim
3.  1.42 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  1.46 Charles Jerome
5.  1.52 V Achyuthan
6.  1.59 TipsterTrickster 
7.  1.65 leomannen
8.  1.74 BrianJ
9.  1.92 Imran Rahman
10.  1.98 darrensaito
11.  2.01 JuSTPEeLThESTiCkeRsOfF
12.  2.02 asacuber
13.  2.17 Sean Hartman
14.  2.23 Heewon Seo
15.  2.24 SebastianCarrillo
16.  2.26 turtwig
16.  2.26 Brendyn Dunagan
18.  2.28 Rouxster
19.  2.36 JackPfeifer
20.  2.37 Vlad Hordiienko
21.  2.47 Boris McCoy
22.  2.50 Benyó
23.  2.54 Mantas Urbanavicius
24.  2.55 Zeke Mackay
25.  2.64 cubingintherain
26.  2.65 DLXCubing
27.  2.67 Luke Garrett
28.  2.75 cuberkid10
29.  2.76 Simeon.Scheepers1231
30.  2.78 Wilhelm
31.  2.83 tJardigradHe
32.  2.87 Shaun Mack
32.  2.87 jaysammey777
34.  2.93 AndrewT99
35.  2.94 jc_rubik
35.  2.94 Cale S
37.  3.02 WoowyBaby
38.  3.07 dollarstorecubes
39.  3.09 jihu1011
40.  3.12 MCuber
41.  3.13 any name you wish
42.  3.15 ichcubegerne
42.  3.15 Liam Wadek
44.  3.19 G2013
45.  3.20 Sub1Hour
46.  3.21 Dream Cubing
47.  3.25 Jscuber
48.  3.30 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
49.  3.36 sean_cut4
50.  3.37 Allagos
51.  3.45 Max C.
52.  3.47 RapsinSix
53.  3.49 abhijat
54.  3.50 YouCubing
55.  3.56 VIBE_ZT
56.  3.58 wearephamily1719
57.  3.64 Nuuk cuber
58.  3.66 MartinN13
59.  3.67 weatherman223
59.  3.67 TheCubingAddict980
61.  3.70 agradess2
62.  3.71 BradenTheMagician
63.  3.72 Triangles_are_cubers
64.  3.75 CubableYT
65.  3.76 arctan
66.  3.80 Josiah Blomker
67.  3.81 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
68.  3.85 midnightcuberx
69.  3.88 Thecubingcuber347
70.  3.89 VectorCubes
71.  3.90 sigalig
72.  3.91 tommyo11
73.  3.93 bennettstouder
74.  3.94 Brady
75.  3.95 Brayden Gilland
76.  3.96 DGCubes
76.  3.96 Jay Cubes
78.  3.99 BLCuber8
78.  3.99 yijunleow
80.  4.00 sqAree
81.  4.02 Kael Hitchcock
82.  4.12 CB21
83.  4.13 Fred Lang
84.  4.15 d2polld
85.  4.16 Ontricus
86.  4.19 trangium
87.  4.23 Shadowjockey
87.  4.23 Utkarsh Ashar
89.  4.24 ARandomCuber
90.  4.26 trav1
91.  4.30 Cuber2s
92.  4.33 Fisko
93.  4.36 PCCuber
93.  4.36 Loffy8
95.  4.49 Pugalan Aravintan
96.  4.50 2019ECKE02
97.  4.51 Cubey_Tube
98.  4.54 Carter Cubes
99.  4.66 AlexmationsYT
100.  4.71 Triple N Cubing
101.  4.72 epride17
102.  4.73 Θperm
102.  4.73 InlandEmpireCuber
104.  4.77 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
105.  4.81 pizzacrust
106.  4.83 theit07
107.  4.87 Riddler97
108.  4.93 2018AMSB02
109.  5.05 qwr
110.  5.06 FaLoL
111.  5.23 cuberswoop
112.  5.51 White KB
113.  5.55 Michael DeLaRosa
114.  5.62 Cozy
115.  5.70 Astr4l
116.  5.74 Li Xiang
117.  5.78 Lewis
118.  5.94 Poketube6681
119.  6.13 CaptainCuber
120.  6.30 Poorcuber09
121.  6.33 brad711
122.  6.35 DynaXT
123.  6.49 hebscody
124.  6.62 Mike Hughey
125.  6.75 topppits
126.  7.02 BlueAcidball
127.  7.06 CubiBubi
128.  7.08 Sanicsaniz
129.  7.22 GooseCuber
130.  7.23 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
131.  7.39 SPEEEEED
132.  7.49 Jrg
133.  7.54 pb_cuber
134.  7.68 RestroomLad57
135.  7.74 linus.sch
136.  8.14 One Wheel
137.  8.15 Sellerie11
138.  8.42 WD-420
139.  8.43 nevinscph
140.  8.52 Rubika-37-021204
141.  8.93 Foreright
142.  9.03 cuber159
143.  9.25 sporteisvogel
144.  9.28 Theoruff
145.  9.44 saindu himansa
146.  9.97 @slow cuber
147.  10.03 thomas.sch
148.  10.47 Leonard Erik Gombár
149.  11.06 Jacck
150.  13.05 RaFperm
151.  14.88 MatsBergsten
152.  15.53 Mytprodude
153.  17.26 abigaildoyle
154.  18.52 Hexamonka


*3x3x3*(191)
1.  6.16 Luke Garrett
2.  7.06 BrianJ
3.  7.33 Mantas Urbanavicius


Spoiler



4.  7.45 Legomanz
5.  7.49 JackPfeifer
6.  7.60 V Achyuthan
7.  7.62 OriginalUsername
8.  7.81 Shaun Mack
9.  7.98 Heewon Seo
10.  8.04 Khairur Rachim
11.  8.13 Charles Jerome
12.  8.15 DLXCubing
13.  8.21 Jscuber
14.  8.23 tJardigradHe
15.  8.35 NoahCubing
16.  8.39 Zeke Mackay
17.  8.42 Skewb_Cube
18.  8.58 parkertrager
19.  8.67 Brendyn Dunagan
20.  8.72 TipsterTrickster 
21.  8.77 cuberkid10
22.  8.83 AidanNoogie
23.  8.85 Sean Hartman
24.  8.91 Camerone Chin
25.  8.95 Max C.
26.  8.96 Brady
27.  9.04 dollarstorecubes
28.  9.11 yijunleow
29.  9.13 JoXCuber
30.  9.17 Shadowjockey
30.  9.17 darrensaito
30.  9.17 vishwasankarcubing
33.  9.28 abhijat
34.  9.30 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
35.  9.40 Cale S
36.  9.43 eyeballboi
37.  9.45 SebastianCarrillo
38.  9.47 Carter Cubes
39.  9.48 G2013
40.  9.50 BradenTheMagician
41.  9.51 Benyó
42.  9.65 jaysammey777
43.  9.67 Dream Cubing
44.  9.68 GenTheThief
45.  9.71 cubingintherain
46.  9.73 jihu1011
47.  9.75 tommyo11
48.  9.85 sean_cut4
49.  9.98 FaLoL
50.  10.19 Allagos
51.  10.51 Rouxster
52.  10.55 wearephamily1719
53.  10.58 PCCuber
54.  10.63 TheCubingAddict980
55.  10.70 Ontricus
56.  10.74 turtwig
57.  10.84 Wilhelm
58.  10.93 agradess2
59.  10.98 VectorCubes
60.  11.12 Liam Wadek
61.  11.18 Boris McCoy
61.  11.18 BLCuber8
63.  11.22 MartinN13
64.  11.23 trav1
65.  11.28 sigalig
66.  11.34 leomannen
67.  11.40 bh13
67.  11.40 RapsinSix
69.  11.41 Michael DeLaRosa
70.  11.44 Nuuk cuber
71.  11.46 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
72.  11.59 YouCubing
72.  11.59 d2polld
74.  11.61 DGCubes
74.  11.61 Brayden Gilland
76.  11.62 brad711
77.  11.69 20luky3
78.  11.71 weatherman223
79.  11.72 midnightcuberx
80.  11.77 Fisko
81.  11.85 Cubey_Tube
82.  11.88 Cuber Rhythms
83.  11.98 chancet4488
84.  12.01 theit07
85.  12.02 ichcubegerne
86.  12.05 trangium
87.  12.11 2018AMSB02
88.  12.30 MCuber
89.  12.57 abunickabhi
90.  12.58 Chris Van Der Brink
91.  12.65 ARandomCuber
92.  12.79 CubableYT
93.  12.82 Utkarsh Ashar
94.  12.95 Fred Lang
95.  13.03 bennettstouder
96.  13.04 2019ECKE02
97.  13.05 Sub1Hour
98.  13.18 any name you wish
99.  13.20 Josiah Blomker
100.  13.31 jc_rubik
101.  13.40 Riddler97
101.  13.40 PotatoesAreUs
103.  13.55 AndrewT99
104.  13.57 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
105.  13.60 Triple N Cubing
106.  13.70 CB21
107.  13.74 Triangles_are_cubers
107.  13.74 InlandEmpireCuber
109.  13.75 Simeon.Scheepers1231
110.  13.97 sqAree
111.  14.00 pizzacrust
112.  14.12 LwBigcubes
113.  14.17 Cubing Forever
114.  14.18 Jay Cubes
115.  14.25 WoowyBaby
116.  14.31 TheSilverBeluga
117.  14.41 Thecubingcuber347
118.  14.44 Cuber2s
119.  14.95 Loffy8
120.  14.97 Ali161102
121.  15.15 VIBE_ZT
122.  15.20 duckyisepic
123.  15.44 Winfaza
124.  15.58 topppits
125.  15.65 ican97
126.  15.67 Cozy
127.  16.11 White KB
128.  16.14 nevinscph
129.  16.24 carcass
130.  16.25 Θperm
131.  16.26 epride17
132.  16.59 RyanSoh
133.  16.65 CaptainCuber
134.  16.89 Lvl9001Wizard
135.  17.00 Kael Hitchcock
136.  17.10 John Benwell
137.  17.29 AlexmationsYT
138.  17.35 DynaXT
139.  17.95 thatkid
140.  18.14 BlueAcidball
141.  18.33 LittleLumos
142.  18.42 pb_cuber
143.  18.71 Simon31415
144.  18.89 cuber159
145.  18.96 BotheCuber
146.  18.99 Poketube6681
147.  19.01 Pugalan Aravintan
148.  19.13 Leonard Erik Gombár
149.  19.29 Li Xiang
150.  19.31 Rusty05
151.  20.24 CubiBubi
152.  20.25 xyzzy
153.  20.29 Poorcuber09
154.  21.05 willian_pessoa
155.  21.12 sporteisvogel
156.  21.81 Foreright
157.  21.83 arctan
158.  21.84 Sellerie11
159.  22.09 Jrg
160.  22.10 squanbld
161.  22.38 Lewis
162.  22.45 zakikaz
163.  23.10 saindu himansa
164.  24.13 SPEEEEED
165.  24.24 Astr4l
166.  25.03 qwr
167.  25.06 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
168.  25.13 GooseCuber
169.  25.29 filmip
170.  25.40 hebscody
171.  25.49 One Wheel
172.  26.18 linus.sch
173.  26.52 OtterCuber
174.  27.38 JuSTPEeLThESTiCkeRsOfF
175.  27.42 Rubika-37-021204
176.  27.90 RestroomLad57
177.  28.28 RaFperm
178.  29.00 Bryan4305
179.  31.98 Jacck
180.  32.73 WD-420
181.  33.17 grumble367
182.  33.50 Mytprodude
183.  34.05 abigaildoyle
184.  34.75 Nash171
185.  35.11 thousand_cuts
186.  35.17 @slow cuber
187.  36.10 MatsBergsten
188.  40.55 Theoruff
189.  43.17 Phone battery
190.  DNF redfox
190.  DNF Sanicsaniz


*4x4x4*(118)
1.  28.57 tJardigradHe
2.  28.63 cuberkid10
3.  29.91 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  30.33 OriginalUsername
5.  30.47 Mantas Urbanavicius
6.  30.50 parkertrager
7.  31.29 BrianJ
8.  31.56 JackPfeifer
9.  32.16 Heewon Seo
10.  33.21 vishwasankarcubing
11.  33.36 G2013
12.  33.44 Zeke Mackay
13.  33.58 Luke Garrett
14.  34.17 Dream Cubing
15.  34.57 MCuber
16.  36.12 darrensaito
17.  36.35 Sean Hartman
18.  36.84 abhijat
19.  37.16 Shaun Mack
20.  37.25 Benyó
21.  37.80 Liam Wadek
22.  38.14 ichcubegerne
23.  38.21 jihu1011
24.  39.03 jc_rubik
25.  39.65 DLXCubing
26.  39.77 SebastianCarrillo
27.  39.94 FaLoL
28.  39.97 leomannen
29.  40.12 Michael DeLaRosa
29.  40.12 20luky3
31.  40.45 agradess2
32.  40.60 turtwig
33.  40.70 wearephamily1719
34.  40.97 Shadowjockey
34.  40.97 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
36.  41.24 Boris McCoy
37.  41.25 sean_cut4
38.  41.26 BradenTheMagician
39.  41.52 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
40.  42.66 Wilhelm
41.  42.78 trav1
42.  43.92 tommyo11
43.  43.94 YouCubing
44.  45.13 Carter Cubes
45.  45.36 Rollercoasterben 
46.  45.85 Ontricus
47.  46.27 LwBigcubes
48.  46.57 MartinN13
49.  46.71 DistanceRunner25
50.  47.05 Nuuk cuber
51.  47.65 CB21
52.  47.67 nevinscph
53.  48.29 Allagos
54.  48.97 pizzacrust
55.  49.05 Brayden Gilland
56.  49.55 theit07
57.  49.99 eyeballboi
58.  50.13 DGCubes
59.  50.24 BLCuber8
60.  50.28 weatherman223
61.  50.58 Skewb_Cube
62.  51.06 bennettstouder
63.  51.88 abunickabhi
64.  51.95 John Benwell
65.  52.16 AndrewT99
65.  52.16 thatkid
67.  53.15 Fisko
68.  53.37 any name you wish
69.  53.54 2019ECKE02
70.  53.76 sqAree
71.  53.88 PCCuber
72.  53.97 Ali161102
73.  54.89 Triangles_are_cubers
74.  55.05 Rouxster
75.  55.13 midnightcuberx
76.  55.77 Brady
77.  56.73 Winfaza
78.  57.13 Loffy8
79.  57.52 VIBE_ZT
80.  57.69 CaptainCuber
81.  58.12 chancet4488
82.  58.22 epride17
83.  58.26 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
84.  58.49 Cubey_Tube
85.  58.70 brad711
86.  58.72 Jay Cubes
87.  1:00.01 Riddler97
88.  1:00.28 BlueAcidball
89.  1:01.44 topppits
90.  1:02.21 Josiah Blomker
91.  1:02.29 InlandEmpireCuber
92.  1:03.83 Cuber2s
93.  1:09.18 V Achyuthan
94.  1:09.61 Θperm
95.  1:10.47 Li Xiang
96.  1:10.65 White KB
97.  1:11.29 Poorcuber09
98.  1:14.07 Kael Hitchcock
99.  1:22.54 Sellerie11
100.  1:25.78 One Wheel
101.  1:26.77 Jrg
102.  1:30.41 CubiBubi
103.  1:38.66 Cozy
104.  1:40.29 sporteisvogel
105.  1:40.70 pb_cuber
106.  1:43.55 Jacck
107.  1:44.42 Rubika-37-021204
108.  1:44.73 RaFperm
109.  1:52.75 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
110.  1:53.59 thomas.sch
111.  1:55.27 linus.sch
112.  1:57.49 saindu himansa
113.  2:02.85 MatsBergsten
114.  2:10.16 hebscody
115.  2:14.57 SPEEEEED
116.  2:39.01 Astr4l
117.  3:03.32 Mytprodude
118.  DNF yijunleow


*5x5x5*(81)
1.  54.05 Sean Hartman
2.  57.17 tJardigradHe
3.  57.57 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  57.86 cuberkid10
5.  58.58 JackPfeifer
6.  59.86 Dream Cubing
7.  1:01.29 Benyó
8.  1:03.17 Heewon Seo
9.  1:04.15 Khairur Rachim
10.  1:04.43 abhijat
11.  1:04.82 BrianJ
12.  1:05.12 Luke Garrett
13.  1:05.92 JoXCuber
14.  1:06.48 darrensaito
15.  1:06.93 Shadowjockey
16.  1:09.01 turtwig
17.  1:09.44 ichcubegerne
18.  1:09.61 FaLoL
19.  1:12.65 SebastianCarrillo
20.  1:14.35 Zeke Mackay
21.  1:16.38 DGCubes
22.  1:16.39 agradess2
23.  1:16.46 DLXCubing
24.  1:17.49 jihu1011
25.  1:17.74 Wilhelm
26.  1:19.67 jc_rubik
27.  1:20.76 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
28.  1:20.91 MartinN13
29.  1:21.04 sean_cut4
30.  1:21.75 Liam Wadek
31.  1:21.80 BradenTheMagician
32.  1:22.69 nevinscph
33.  1:23.00 MCuber
34.  1:23.43 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
35.  1:23.78 LwBigcubes
36.  1:27.84 Allagos
37.  1:28.14 CB21
38.  1:28.53 Nuuk cuber
39.  1:30.10 Michael DeLaRosa
40.  1:30.21 YouCubing
41.  1:32.53 Carter Cubes
42.  1:33.95 Boris McCoy
43.  1:35.04 DistanceRunner25
44.  1:37.12 tommyo11
45.  1:38.34 2019ECKE02
46.  1:38.51 eyeballboi
47.  1:40.38 Brayden Gilland
48.  1:41.51 thatkid
49.  1:42.53 Riddler97
50.  1:43.28 sqAree
51.  1:45.31 CaptainCuber
52.  1:54.51 Fisko
53.  1:55.55 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
54.  1:55.85 brad711
55.  1:56.77 Ali161102
56.  2:01.00 Utkarsh Ashar
57.  2:02.75 weatherman223
58.  2:07.78 InlandEmpireCuber
58.  2:07.78 Loffy8
60.  2:09.75 Jay Cubes
61.  2:10.14 Cubey_Tube
62.  2:11.81 bh13
63.  2:11.83 bennettstouder
64.  2:12.89 One Wheel
65.  2:24.45 Jrg
66.  2:29.93 Poorcuber09
67.  2:40.15 Josiah Blomker
68.  2:40.77 sporteisvogel
69.  2:42.74 Rubika-37-021204
70.  2:47.65 Jacck
71.  2:52.85 PCCuber
72.  2:58.75 thomas.sch
73.  3:10.74 RaFperm
74.  3:28.32 Sellerie11
75.  3:39.29 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
76.  3:47.02 saindu himansa
77.  3:50.04 MatsBergsten
78.  3:55.56 BlueAcidball
79.  DNF Rollercoasterben 
79.  DNF midnightcuberx
79.  DNF linus.sch


*6x6x6*(49)
1.  1:43.07 Dream Cubing
2.  1:47.12 JackPfeifer
3.  1:50.08 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  1:50.67 Benyó
5.  1:55.11 Sean Hartman
6.  2:03.43 ichcubegerne
7.  2:09.43 agradess2
8.  2:09.68 JoXCuber
9.  2:10.43 Wilhelm
10.  2:10.90 Shadowjockey
11.  2:12.95 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
12.  2:15.94 Liam Wadek
13.  2:16.74 LwBigcubes
14.  2:21.50 Keroma12
15.  2:22.15 turtwig
16.  2:24.69 CB21
17.  2:24.76 SebastianCarrillo
18.  2:25.87 nevinscph
19.  2:28.85 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
20.  2:33.08 Zeke Mackay
21.  2:36.76 YouCubing
22.  2:42.95 darrensaito
23.  2:44.04 BradenTheMagician
24.  2:45.38 MCuber
25.  2:48.37 jc_rubik
26.  2:54.63 DistanceRunner25
27.  3:20.05 nico_german_cuber
28.  3:20.58 2019ECKE02
29.  3:30.47 tommyo11
30.  3:34.77 CaptainCuber
31.  3:35.63 sqAree
32.  3:56.87 One Wheel
33.  4:27.47 Jrg
34.  4:32.68 Cubey_Tube
35.  4:49.01 weatherman223
36.  5:07.38 Rubika-37-021204
37.  5:08.17 Jacck
38.  5:10.84 thomas.sch
39.  5:21.43 sporteisvogel
40.  5:40.54 InlandEmpireCuber
41.  5:41.21 bh13
42.  5:56.28 Sellerie11
43.  7:06.97 PCCuber
44.  7:22.12 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
45.  DNF MartinN13
45.  DNF Nuuk cuber
45.  DNF Ali161102
45.  DNF linus.sch
45.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(34)
1.  2:21.24 Dream Cubing
2.  2:33.62 JackPfeifer
3.  2:41.52 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  2:47.67 ichcubegerne
5.  2:48.61 Benyó
6.  2:52.25 OriginalUsername
7.  2:55.49 FaLoL
8.  3:00.21 tJardigradHe
9.  3:04.30 LwBigcubes
10.  3:05.74 Shadowjockey
11.  3:08.27 Wilhelm
12.  3:09.70 JoXCuber
13.  3:14.96 agradess2
14.  3:27.03 Liam Wadek
15.  3:31.98 CB21
16.  3:37.73 nevinscph
17.  3:40.72 YouCubing
18.  3:48.08 Sub1Hour
19.  4:01.76 MCuber
20.  4:11.81 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
21.  4:34.95 DistanceRunner25
22.  4:41.35 DGCubes
23.  5:11.49 any name you wish
24.  5:17.51 CaptainCuber
25.  5:34.09 Ali161102
26.  5:38.26 2019ECKE02
27.  6:00.34 One Wheel
28.  6:14.81 Jrg
29.  7:07.17 thomas.sch
30.  7:44.29 sporteisvogel
31.  7:53.93 Jacck
32.  DNF Zeke Mackay
32.  DNF filmip
32.  DNF Rubika-37-021204


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(42)
1.  3.92 Khairur Rachim
2.  5.26 leomannen
3.  6.50 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  6.86 JackPfeifer
5.  7.91 sean_cut4
6.  8.40 turtwig
7.  9.29 TipsterTrickster 
8.  9.64 Cuber2s
9.  10.01 Benyó
10.  10.13 BradenTheMagician
11.  11.33 darrensaito
12.  11.39 SebastianCarrillo
13.  12.22 any name you wish
14.  12.31 G2013
15.  13.63 Sean Hartman
16.  13.88 DLXCubing
17.  14.13 Brendyn Dunagan
18.  14.40 agradess2
19.  14.94 Zeke Mackay
20.  15.03 Luke Garrett
21.  15.47 sqAree
22.  16.66 Li Xiang
23.  17.83 DistanceRunner25
24.  18.00 Kael Hitchcock
25.  18.80 Leonard Erik Gombár
26.  19.15 YouCubing
27.  20.34 2019ECKE02
28.  22.74 DGCubes
29.  23.55 Mike Hughey
30.  25.15 CB21
31.  25.50 MatsBergsten
32.  25.76 ichcubegerne
33.  30.65 nevinscph
34.  31.61 2018AMSB02
35.  32.87 Fisko
36.  43.37 Jacck
37.  1:42.46 BlueAcidball
38.  2:51.77 Jay Cubes
39.  DNF hebscody
39.  DNF RestroomLad57
39.  DNF RaFperm
39.  DNF InlandEmpireCuber


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(33)
1.  22.06 G2013
2.  22.49 tommyo11
3.  32.03 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung


Spoiler



4.  33.69 Keroma12
5.  46.31 Riddler97
6.  51.08 2019ECKE02
7.  1:03.56 Sean Hartman
8.  1:05.01 AndrewT99
9.  1:11.28 YouCubing
10.  1:13.30 squanbld
11.  1:16.84 Kael Hitchcock
12.  1:20.35 Zeke Mackay
13.  1:25.34 nevinscph
14.  1:28.21 DistanceRunner25
15.  1:42.63 Triple N Cubing
16.  2:14.78 Khairur Rachim
17.  2:19.56 filmip
18.  2:24.99 DLXCubing
19.  2:31.54 MatsBergsten
20.  2:45.80 2018AMSB02
21.  3:50.25 Jacck
22.  3:59.46 agradess2
23.  4:18.30 padddi
24.  5:13.82 BlueAcidball
25.  6:08.06 RaFperm
26.  9:38.22 sporteisvogel
27.  DNF thatkid
27.  DNF DGCubes
27.  DNF JackPfeifer
27.  DNF wearephamily1719
27.  DNF sqAree
27.  DNF RyanSoh
27.  DNF any name you wish


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(8)
1.  2:17.30 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
2.  3:37.90 seungju choi
3.  4:42.63 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  6:45.69 MatsBergsten
5.  7:48.10 Jacck
6.  10:56.22 DistanceRunner25
7.  DNF Kael Hitchcock
7.  DNF 2019ECKE02


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(5)
1.  4:16.28 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
2.  8:55.89 nevinscph
3.  DNF Kael Hitchcock
3.  DNF MatsBergsten
3.  DNF DistanceRunner25

*6x6x6 blindfolded*(4)
1.  19:35.72 nevinscph
2.  DNF MatsBergsten
2.  DNF Kael Hitchcock
2.  DNF Jacck

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(2)
1.  45:00.61 nevinscph
2.  DNF Jacck

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(6)
1.  14/16 22:49 Keroma12
2.  7/9 58:33 DistanceRunner25
3.  3/3 7:07 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  9/16 58:27 Kael Hitchcock
5.  1/3 24:57 any name you wish
5.  1/2 11:24 RestroomLad57


*3x3x3 one-handed*(111)
1.  10.43 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
2.  11.00 Khairur Rachim
3.  11.09 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  11.87 OriginalUsername
5.  12.30 BrianJ
6.  12.72 2017LAMB06
7.  12.91 tJardigradHe
8.  12.98 parkertrager
9.  13.08 Mantas Urbanavicius
10.  13.29 Shaun Mack
11.  13.30 ichcubegerne
12.  13.35 RedstoneTim
13.  13.39 Jscuber
14.  13.53 GenTheThief
15.  14.09 Rouxster
16.  14.50 V Achyuthan
17.  14.66 turtwig
17.  14.66 DLXCubing
19.  14.74 darrensaito
20.  14.82 Dream Cubing
21.  14.99 eyeballboi
22.  15.36 Zeke Mackay
23.  15.54 JackPfeifer
24.  15.67 sean_cut4
25.  15.95 midnightcuberx
26.  16.07 cuberkid10
27.  16.10 jihu1011
28.  16.31 leomannen
29.  16.70 Boris McCoy
30.  17.04 Sean Hartman
31.  17.09 Brendyn Dunagan
32.  17.13 DGCubes
33.  17.24 MartinN13
34.  17.88 BradenTheMagician
35.  17.92 MCuber
36.  18.01 DistanceRunner25
37.  18.21 FaLoL
38.  18.46 PCCuber
39.  18.52 YouCubing
40.  18.96 dollarstorecubes
41.  19.25 Max C.
42.  19.27 Brady
43.  19.58 Benyó
44.  19.70 Shadowjockey
45.  19.86 Wilhelm
46.  20.01 Ontricus
47.  20.23 ARandomCuber
48.  21.14 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
49.  21.22 Utkarsh Ashar
50.  21.34 Cale S
51.  21.48 xyzzy
52.  21.57 sqAree
53.  21.59 Liam Wadek
54.  21.98 SebastianCarrillo
55.  22.00 agradess2
56.  22.08 bh13
57.  22.28 2019ECKE02
58.  22.47 Riddler97
59.  22.52 weatherman223
60.  22.88 ican97
61.  23.00 abhijat
62.  23.87 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
63.  24.00 Allagos
64.  24.31 tommyo11
65.  24.32 Sub1Hour
66.  24.72 any name you wish
67.  24.74 brad711
68.  24.86 Michael DeLaRosa
69.  24.88 trangium
70.  25.06 Nuuk cuber
71.  25.07 Cuber Rhythms
72.  25.70 jc_rubik
73.  26.17 epride17
74.  26.85 Winfaza
75.  27.05 Loffy8
76.  27.29 Cubey_Tube
77.  27.38 carcass
78.  27.74 VectorCubes
79.  27.86 VIBE_ZT
79.  27.86 Thecubingcuber347
81.  28.63 InlandEmpireCuber
82.  29.23 pizzacrust
83.  29.86 G2013
84.  30.05 BlueAcidball
85.  30.15 WoowyBaby
86.  30.41 theit07
87.  30.52 Fisko
88.  31.08 White KB
89.  32.00 chancet4488
90.  32.36 Brayden Gilland
91.  32.41 bennettstouder
92.  34.58 Ali161102
93.  35.16 nevinscph
94.  36.42 Kael Hitchcock
95.  37.18 CB21
96.  37.31 Cozy
97.  37.72 Jay Cubes
98.  38.56 Triple N Cubing
99.  38.80 Cuber2s
100.  43.89 hebscody
101.  44.91 DynaXT
102.  47.89 Josiah Blomker
103.  49.06 sporteisvogel
104.  54.27 pb_cuber
105.  58.08 Jacck
106.  59.25 SPEEEEED
107.  1:04.13 Leonard Erik Gombár
108.  1:05.40 Rubika-37-021204
109.  1:29.59 Theoruff
110.  2:09.71 MatsBergsten
111.  DNF RestroomLad57


*3x3x3 With feet*(6)
1.  40.07 DGCubes
2.  53.58 Riddler97
3.  54.57 BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



4.  1:09.73 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
5.  1:30.31 One Wheel
6.  1:45.06 Li Xiang


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(16)
1.  34.30 ichcubegerne
2.  41.73 CB21
3.  49.26 BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



4.  53.69 DGCubes
5.  54.75 Zeke Mackay
6.  57.27 darrensaito
7.  1:07.92 theit07
8.  1:30.30 CaptainCuber
9.  1:36.00 Astr4l
10.  1:38.26 MatsBergsten
11.  1:44.23 Jacck
12.  2:11.56 Li Xiang
13.  2:14.40 bennettstouder
14.  DNF Kael Hitchcock
14.  DNF Cuber2s
14.  DNF weatherman223


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(8)
1.  24.33 (24, 23, 26) trangium
2.  31.33 (33, 35, 26) any name you wish
3.  45.67 (48, 48, 41) YoshimuraRoyLee_Official


Spoiler



4.  53.67 (51, 56, 54) Triple N Cubing
5.  DNF (28, 28, DNS) WoowyBaby
5.  DNF (30, DNS, DNS) Theo Leinad
5.  DNF (43, 51, DNS) OriEy
5.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) Jay Cubes


*2-3-4 Relay*(75)
1.  37.74 BrianJ
2.  38.47 JackPfeifer
3.  39.66 Heewon Seo


Spoiler



4.  40.75 Luke Garrett
5.  42.17 Dream Cubing
6.  42.82 Zeke Mackay
7.  43.14 cuberkid10
8.  44.14 Khairur Rachim
9.  44.45 darrensaito
10.  46.34 Sean Hartman
11.  47.79 Mantas Urbanavicius
12.  47.90 turtwig
13.  50.74 DLXCubing
14.  51.65 MCuber
15.  53.52 jihu1011
16.  54.74 Benyó
17.  56.61 MartinN13
18.  56.64 jc_rubik
19.  56.69 DGCubes
20.  56.77 SebastianCarrillo
21.  56.79 BradenTheMagician
22.  57.63 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
23.  58.23 ichcubegerne
24.  59.60 agradess2
25.  59.72 DistanceRunner25
26.  1:00.49 YouCubing
27.  1:02.07 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
28.  1:02.36 nevinscph
29.  1:03.13 Michael DeLaRosa
30.  1:03.40 Allagos
31.  1:05.11 any name you wish
32.  1:05.50 Brady
33.  1:05.94 PCCuber
34.  1:06.67 bennettstouder
35.  1:07.68 CB21
36.  1:08.57 sqAree
37.  1:08.61 theit07
38.  1:09.41 Wilhelm
39.  1:09.76 Rouxster
40.  1:10.89 Jay Cubes
41.  1:12.12 ARandomCuber
42.  1:12.38 tommyo11
43.  1:12.83 Loffy8
44.  1:12.95 pizzacrust
45.  1:13.35 Nuuk cuber
46.  1:15.60 Sub1Hour
47.  1:17.56 Brayden Gilland
48.  1:18.16 Fisko
49.  1:20.07 weatherman223
50.  1:20.27 Utkarsh Ashar
51.  1:21.40 Cubey_Tube
52.  1:24.32 InlandEmpireCuber
53.  1:24.74 Josiah Blomker
54.  1:24.82 CaptainCuber
55.  1:26.44 White KB
56.  1:27.42 Cuber2s
57.  1:28.55 DynaXT
58.  1:31.80 Kael Hitchcock
59.  1:34.50 Poorcuber09
60.  1:35.41 Li Xiang
61.  1:39.88 cuberswoop
62.  1:56.61 Jrg
63.  1:59.34 Sellerie11
64.  2:04.30 BlueAcidball
65.  2:12.16 Jacck
66.  2:19.20 pb_cuber
67.  2:24.63 RestroomLad57
68.  2:25.22 RaFperm
69.  2:27.23 Cozy
70.  2:27.69 linus.sch
71.  2:36.41 SPEEEEED
72.  3:01.83 GooseCuber
73.  3:04.55 hebscody
74.  3:18.55 MatsBergsten
75.  4:35.90 Astr4l


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(43)
1.  1:39.36 cuberkid10
2.  1:40.21 JackPfeifer
3.  1:45.39 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  1:51.90 Dream Cubing
5.  1:53.68 Luke Garrett
6.  1:57.40 darrensaito
7.  2:03.70 ichcubegerne
8.  2:06.37 Zeke Mackay
9.  2:08.19 SebastianCarrillo
10.  2:09.38 Benyó
11.  2:09.74 turtwig
12.  2:12.79 DLXCubing
13.  2:13.91 MartinN13
14.  2:14.81 DGCubes
15.  2:34.07 agradess2
16.  2:37.40 DistanceRunner25
17.  2:37.96 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
18.  2:38.43 nevinscph
19.  2:38.52 YouCubing
20.  2:39.12 tommyo11
21.  2:41.79 Allagos
22.  2:41.88 Brayden Gilland
23.  2:46.55 Nuuk cuber
24.  2:54.82 Sub1Hour
25.  3:01.11 sqAree
26.  3:01.53 CB21
27.  3:12.33 CaptainCuber
28.  3:12.34 Michael DeLaRosa
29.  3:16.71 theit07
30.  3:18.09 Fisko
31.  3:20.60 weatherman223
32.  3:21.81 InlandEmpireCuber
33.  3:22.38 Utkarsh Ashar
34.  3:38.45 bennettstouder
35.  3:44.50 Josiah Blomker
36.  3:53.12 Cubey_Tube
37.  3:58.07 PCCuber
38.  4:16.72 Jrg
39.  4:23.17 One Wheel
40.  4:25.55 Kael Hitchcock
41.  5:05.32 BlueAcidball
42.  6:15.90 RaFperm
43.  8:02.41 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(18)
1.  4:00.37 Benyó
2.  4:13.67 ichcubegerne
3.  4:21.71 Zeke Mackay


Spoiler



4.  4:45.79 Sub1Hour
5.  4:46.62 YouCubing
6.  4:56.73 nevinscph
7.  5:26.99 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
8.  5:28.79 CB21
9.  6:11.38 DistanceRunner25
10.  6:14.43 sqAree
11.  6:19.39 tommyo11
12.  6:20.46 CaptainCuber
13.  6:41.02 Michael DeLaRosa
14.  7:40.83 One Wheel
15.  7:57.53 Cubey_Tube
16.  8:38.31 Kael Hitchcock
17.  9:20.07 Jrg
18.  9:56.10 PCCuber


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(14)
1.  6:24.28 Benyó
2.  7:00.37 ichcubegerne
3.  7:55.27 agradess2


Spoiler



4.  8:37.62 CB21
5.  8:40.70 nevinscph
6.  9:15.83 Zeke Mackay
7.  9:22.00 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
8.  9:35.83 Sub1Hour
9.  9:38.91 YouCubing
10.  11:48.44 CaptainCuber
11.  12:21.98 DistanceRunner25
12.  15:28.14 Jrg
13.  16:31.49 Kael Hitchcock
14.  17:01.82 Cubey_Tube


*Clock*(61)
1.  3.72 JChambers13
2.  4.22 jaysammey777
3.  4.54 TipsterTrickster 
3.  4.54 MartinN13


Spoiler



5.  4.66 Carter Cubes
6.  4.71 AngeGabriel
7.  4.99 vishwasankarcubing
8.  5.28 Liam Wadek
9.  5.43 VectorCubes
10.  5.91 dollarstorecubes
11.  5.99 Mattia Pasquini
12.  6.05 ARandomCuber
13.  6.52 Sean Hartman
13.  6.52 SebastianCarrillo
15.  6.97 Brendyn Dunagan
16.  7.29 sqAree
17.  7.34 YouCubing
17.  7.34 OriginalUsername
19.  7.52 Shadowjockey
20.  7.61 Zeke Mackay
21.  7.80 Luke Garrett
22.  7.93 Wilhelm
23.  8.21 BradenTheMagician
24.  8.53 Li Xiang
25.  8.68 MCuber
26.  8.80 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
27.  9.48 darrensaito
28.  9.59 parkertrager
29.  9.63 Benyó
30.  9.76 Nuuk cuber
31.  9.78 BrianJ
32.  9.80 tommyo11
33.  9.83 DLXCubing
34.  9.85 JackPfeifer
35.  10.12 N4C0
36.  10.32 Fisko
37.  10.90 DGCubes
38.  11.00 Sub1Hour
39.  11.03 wearephamily1719
40.  11.46 ichcubegerne
41.  12.09 midnightcuberx
41.  12.09 CB21
43.  12.24 DistanceRunner25
44.  12.59 Pugalan Aravintan
45.  13.60 pizzacrust
45.  13.60 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
47.  13.65 Kael Hitchcock
48.  13.84 yijunleow
49.  14.02 weatherman223
50.  15.62 linus.sch
51.  18.19 nevinscph
52.  19.11 Jacck
53.  21.64 theit07
54.  22.06 Thecubingcuber347
55.  23.74 Poketube6681
56.  26.58 Michael DeLaRosa
57.  42.07 bh13
58.  56.06 MatsBergsten
59.  DNF Charles Jerome
59.  DNF Boris McCoy
59.  DNF InlandEmpireCuber


*Megaminx*(44)
1.  35.96 Heewon Seo
2.  44.18 Khairur Rachim
3.  51.27 yijunleow


Spoiler



4.  52.65 OriginalUsername
5.  52.75 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
6.  52.98 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
7.  54.45 Sean Hartman
8.  54.97 BrianJ
9.  56.35 JackPfeifer
10.  56.83 MCuber
11.  57.14 Luke Garrett
12.  58.62 Legomanz
13.  58.65 darrensaito
14.  1:01.70 Dream Cubing
15.  1:02.95 Mantas Urbanavicius
16.  1:03.60 ichcubegerne
17.  1:06.43 Zeke Mackay
18.  1:06.72 FaLoL
19.  1:09.82 YouCubing
20.  1:10.07 BradenTheMagician
21.  1:10.17 Benyó
22.  1:10.65 Shadowjockey
23.  1:10.77 DGCubes
24.  1:11.39 Wilhelm
25.  1:12.61 agradess2
26.  1:14.65 DLXCubing
27.  1:17.57 CB21
28.  1:18.29 Sub1Hour
29.  1:21.65 tommyo11
30.  1:24.24 turtwig
31.  1:26.86 DistanceRunner25
32.  1:35.78 Nuuk cuber
33.  1:36.50 nevinscph
34.  1:48.98 Kael Hitchcock
35.  2:04.25 weatherman223
36.  2:04.65 Cubey_Tube
37.  2:32.24 Thecubingcuber347
38.  2:44.26 One Wheel
39.  3:05.87 Jacck
40.  3:08.67 sporteisvogel
41.  3:11.88 thomas.sch
42.  9:24.87 MatsBergsten
43.  DNF midnightcuberx
43.  DNF linus.sch


*Pyraminx*(91)
1.  1.49 JuSTPEeLThESTiCkeRsOfF
2.  2.36 Vlad Hordiienko
3.  2.42 parkertrager


Spoiler



4.  2.58 DGCubes
5.  3.09 Camerone Chin
6.  3.17 SebastianCarrillo
7.  3.18 remopihel
8.  3.24 Ontricus
9.  3.35 JackPfeifer
10.  3.46 OriginalUsername
11.  3.48 DLXCubing
12.  3.53 Charles Jerome
13.  3.71 Luke Garrett
14.  3.76 BradenTheMagician
15.  3.92 BrianJ
16.  4.00 Boris McCoy
17.  4.02 Shaun Mack
18.  4.43 Sean Hartman
19.  4.85 MCuber
20.  4.86 wearephamily1719
21.  4.92 MartinN13
22.  4.99 YouCubing
23.  5.07 VIBE_ZT
24.  5.08 CB21
25.  5.17 cubingintherain
26.  5.32 Zeke Mackay
27.  5.41 Brady
27.  5.41 cuberkid10
29.  5.48 tommyo11
30.  5.49 Liam Wadek
31.  5.53 ichcubegerne
31.  5.53 jc_rubik
33.  5.63 trav1
34.  5.81 Pugalan Aravintan
35.  5.85 Cale S
36.  5.89 Wilhelm
37.  5.93 turtwig
38.  6.00 Fisko
39.  6.08 VectorCubes
40.  6.12 darrensaito
41.  6.17 Benyó
42.  6.23 sean_cut4
43.  6.38 CaptainCuber
44.  6.43 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
45.  6.45 Nuuk cuber
46.  6.46 bennettstouder
47.  6.51 Triangles_are_cubers
48.  6.52 Brendyn Dunagan
49.  6.54 agradess2
50.  6.56 weatherman223
51.  6.81 bh13
52.  6.86 any name you wish
53.  6.99 Shadowjockey
54.  7.11 midnightcuberx
54.  7.11 sqAree
56.  7.14 InlandEmpireCuber
57.  7.57 GooseCuber
58.  7.58 hebscody
58.  7.58 Rouxster
60.  7.71 Kael Hitchcock
61.  7.79 Li Xiang
62.  7.94 Jay Cubes
63.  7.97 Sub1Hour
64.  8.02 Loffy8
65.  8.12 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
66.  8.13 2018AMSB02
67.  8.24 Cuber2s
68.  8.72 Mike Hughey
69.  8.79 topppits
70.  8.84 theit07
70.  8.84 Thecubingcuber347
72.  8.89 RapsinSix
73.  9.00 N4C0
74.  9.40 Jacck
75.  9.73 Michael DeLaRosa
76.  9.84 Josiah Blomker
77.  9.88 brad711
78.  10.03 yijunleow
79.  10.96 Cubey_Tube
80.  11.13 Sanicsaniz
81.  11.71 nevinscph
82.  13.51 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
83.  14.26 pb_cuber
84.  14.27 Mytprodude
85.  15.81 One Wheel
86.  16.76 WD-420
87.  16.89 Astr4l
88.  18.68 SPEEEEED
89.  23.10 BlueAcidball
90.  26.61 cuber159
91.  46.17 MatsBergsten


*Square-1*(76)
1.  6.43 David ep
2.  7.14 Oxzowachi
3.  8.76 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  8.92 Camerone Chin
5.  8.96 JackPfeifer
6.  9.15 Brendyn Dunagan
7.  9.40 NoahCubing
8.  9.53 cubingintherain
9.  9.61 2019ECKE02
10.  10.44 Charles Jerome
11.  10.49 OriginalUsername
12.  11.71 SebastianCarrillo
13.  11.93 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
14.  12.00 Shaun Mack
15.  12.04 Boris McCoy
16.  12.45 parkertrager
17.  12.55 YouCubing
18.  12.61 Sub1Hour
19.  12.63 DLXCubing
20.  12.70 BLCuber8
20.  12.70 Zeke Mackay
22.  12.99 darrensaito
23.  13.07 BradenTheMagician
24.  13.20 Cale S
25.  13.24 Brady
26.  13.25 jc_rubik
27.  14.01 Luke Garrett
28.  14.52 Shadowjockey
29.  14.66 Rouxster
30.  14.68 leomannen
31.  14.74 Sean Hartman
32.  14.75 Max C.
33.  14.88 DistanceRunner25
34.  15.40 trav1
35.  15.89 PCCuber
36.  16.09 MCuber
37.  17.09 sigalig
38.  17.12 ichcubegerne
39.  18.65 Benyó
40.  19.20 cuberkid10
41.  19.65 DGCubes
42.  20.14 Wilhelm
43.  20.26 turtwig
43.  20.26 sean_cut4
45.  20.38 VIBE_ZT
46.  20.75 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
47.  21.20 tommyo11
48.  21.98 2018AMSB02
49.  22.54 midnightcuberx
50.  22.60 weatherman223
51.  22.71 agradess2
52.  23.34 Dream Cubing
53.  26.29 Fisko
54.  26.39 Kael Hitchcock
55.  26.45 Liam Wadek
56.  26.92 CB21
57.  27.65 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
58.  32.62 Nuuk cuber
59.  33.57 pizzacrust
60.  33.67 bennettstouder
61.  33.96 squanbld
62.  34.45 Pugalan Aravintan
63.  37.46 Cuber2s
64.  40.90 TheCubingAddict980
65.  53.54 theit07
66.  55.08 White KB
67.  55.68 Cubey_Tube
68.  56.33 nevinscph
69.  56.75 RapsinSix
70.  58.28 sporteisvogel
71.  1:02.22 Jacck
72.  1:07.08 CaptainCuber
73.  1:09.98 BlueAcidball
74.  1:13.21 Poorcuber09
75.  2:52.73 MatsBergsten
76.  DNF MartinN13


*Skewb*(76)
1.  1.77 Legomanz
2.  2.86 Charles Jerome
3.  3.10 SebastianCarrillo


Spoiler



4.  3.17 Cale S
5.  3.31 Brendyn Dunagan
6.  3.50 Vlad Hordiienko
7.  3.61 asacuber
8.  3.64 Zeke Mackay
9.  3.65 OriginalUsername
10.  3.66 BrianJ
11.  3.73 parkertrager
12.  3.82 VectorCubes
13.  3.96 Pugalan Aravintan
14.  3.99 Boris McCoy
15.  4.00 ichcubegerne
16.  4.01 JackPfeifer
17.  4.12 sean_cut4
18.  4.21 Sean Hartman
19.  4.26 Liam Wadek
20.  4.37 darrensaito
20.  4.37 Wilhelm
22.  4.46 Kael Hitchcock
23.  4.52 VIBE_ZT
24.  4.56 Shaun Mack
25.  4.60 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
26.  4.73 BradenTheMagician
27.  4.75 MartinN13
28.  4.78 Luke Garrett
29.  4.81 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
30.  4.90 Allagos
31.  5.10 Triangles_are_cubers
32.  5.29 DLXCubing
33.  5.30 any name you wish
33.  5.30 DGCubes
35.  5.52 MCuber
36.  5.59 jc_rubik
37.  5.69 cuberkid10
38.  5.74 Benyó
39.  5.85 weatherman223
40.  5.91 Jay Cubes
41.  5.94 epride17
42.  5.98 tommyo11
43.  6.03 turtwig
44.  6.30 N4C0
45.  6.41 midnightcuberx
46.  6.45 Shadowjockey
47.  6.49 YouCubing
48.  6.69 Ontricus
49.  6.79 CB21
50.  6.99 Fisko
51.  7.30 theit07
52.  7.56 Poorcuber09
53.  7.62 dollarstorecubes
54.  7.68 DistanceRunner25
55.  8.02 2019ECKE02
56.  8.06 Li Xiang
57.  8.19 Nuuk cuber
58.  8.25 Cubey_Tube
59.  8.63 bennettstouder
60.  8.64 wearephamily1719
61.  8.81 agradess2
62.  8.99 brad711
63.  9.84 InlandEmpireCuber
64.  10.42 Loffy8
65.  11.76 CubiBubi
66.  13.35 AlexmationsYT
67.  13.49 nevinscph
68.  13.96 Sub1Hour
69.  15.72 CaptainCuber
70.  17.06 SPEEEEED
71.  17.27 pb_cuber
72.  19.67 Jacck
73.  21.76 MatsBergsten
74.  22.35 GooseCuber
75.  25.39 bh13
76.  32.08 Astr4l


*Kilominx*(16)
1.  22.98 DGCubes
2.  26.95 ichcubegerne
3.  28.43 BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



4.  29.63 YouCubing
5.  29.98 Zeke Mackay
6.  30.97 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
7.  31.01 Nuuk cuber
8.  33.23 Benyó
9.  33.35 Kael Hitchcock
10.  35.92 JackPfeifer
11.  37.63 CB21
12.  38.92 DistanceRunner25
13.  39.62 agradess2
14.  41.88 Sub1Hour
15.  DNF MatsBergsten
15.  DNF Jacck


*Mini Guildford*(14)
1.  3:37.22 Luke Garrett
2.  4:12.95 Benyó
3.  4:20.67 SebastianCarrillo


Spoiler



4.  4:28.21 Zeke Mackay
5.  4:28.22 ichcubegerne
6.  4:48.65 DGCubes
7.  4:52.58 YouCubing
8.  5:47.09 DistanceRunner25
9.  5:57.24 Sub1Hour
10.  6:03.79 CB21
11.  6:56.68 ARandomCuber
12.  7:13.36 Kael Hitchcock
13.  8:23.89 InlandEmpireCuber
14.  8:30.78 wearephamily1719


*Redi Cube*(16)
1.  5.86 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  9.92 DGCubes
3.  11.61 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  14.26 YouCubing
5.  15.90 VIBE_ZT
6.  17.34 Kael Hitchcock
7.  17.97 Zeke Mackay
8.  19.94 Sub1Hour
9.  20.70 Nuuk cuber
10.  22.17 CB21
11.  28.70 Mike Hughey
12.  29.69 Fisko
13.  33.24 Simon31415
14.  35.50 Jacck
15.  38.29 DLXCubing
16.  39.56 MCuber


*Master Pyraminx*(13)
1.  26.28 DGCubes
2.  27.19 Zeke Mackay
3.  31.77 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  37.69 YouCubing
5.  39.85 Nuuk cuber
6.  43.59 VIBE_ZT
7.  46.46 Benyó
8.  49.92 Mike Hughey
9.  1:02.86 Jacck
10.  1:07.92 DistanceRunner25
11.  1:15.46 CB21
12.  1:19.25 Kael Hitchcock
13.  1:22.37 One Wheel


*15 Puzzle*(12)
1.  12.65 YouCubing
2.  18.19 Li Xiang
3.  22.67 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  26.77 Zeke Mackay
5.  32.03 CB21
6.  32.84 DGCubes
7.  42.55 Θperm
8.  43.03 MatsBergsten
9.  54.35 DistanceRunner25
10.  1:06.03 InlandEmpireCuber
11.  3:59.39 Jacck
12.  DNF Kael Hitchcock


*Speed Fewest Moves*(9)
1.  44.34 WoowyBaby
2.  49.90 CB21
3.  55.28 Jacck


Spoiler



4.  56.85 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
5.  58.78 DistanceRunner25
6.  DNF Kael Hitchcock
6.  DNF Zeke Mackay
6.  DNF any name you wish
6.  DNF Jay Cubes


*Mirror Blocks*(14)
1.  17.62 BradenTheMagician
2.  22.56 ichcubegerne
3.  32.59 YouCubing


Spoiler



4.  40.34 Nuuk cuber
5.  48.24 Kael Hitchcock
6.  49.99 Zeke Mackay
7.  52.32 Sub1Hour
8.  58.15 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
9.  1:04.13 DGCubes
10.  1:05.25 CB21
11.  1:10.46 InlandEmpireCuber
12.  1:31.67 DistanceRunner25
13.  6:00.86 Jacck
14.  DNF AlexmationsYT


*Curvy Copter*(5)
1.  1:49.04 DGCubes
2.  2:05.50 TipsterTrickster 
3.  3:01.94 YouCubing


Spoiler



4.  3:56.38 CB21
5.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Face-Turning Octahedron*(10)
1.  18.47 TipsterTrickster 
2.  22.74 cuberkid10
3.  25.55 SpeedyOctahedron


Spoiler



4.  39.64 Kit Clement
5.  1:32.01 VIBE_ZT
6.  1:37.23 YouCubing
7.  1:38.49 Sub1Hour
8.  2:11.18 Zeke Mackay
9.  2:55.34 CB21
10.  2:57.58 One Wheel



*Contest results*(218)
1.  1224 Zeke Mackay
2.  1189 JackPfeifer
3.  1144 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  1078 ichcubegerne
5.  1067 BrianJ
6.  1061 OriginalUsername
7.  1051 Benyó
7.  1051 Luke Garrett
9.  1029 darrensaito
10.  1003 YouCubing
11.  997 SebastianCarrillo
12.  981 DLXCubing
13.  921 BradenTheMagician
14.  908 DGCubes
15.  876 cuberkid10
15.  876 turtwig
17.  857 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
18.  842 Khairur Rachim
19.  832 MCuber
20.  825 Dream Cubing
21.  821 Wilhelm
22.  805 agradess2
23.  756 CB21
24.  749 Liam Wadek
25.  745 Shadowjockey
26.  744 MartinN13
27.  739 tommyo11
28.  721 Shaun Mack
29.  702 Boris McCoy
30.  695 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
31.  685 sean_cut4
32.  676 Brendyn Dunagan
33.  672 jc_rubik
34.  662 parkertrager
35.  657 tJardigradHe
36.  655 Nuuk cuber
37.  652 Mantas Urbanavicius
38.  645 Heewon Seo
39.  616 DistanceRunner25
40.  613 nevinscph
41.  582 jihu1011
42.  580 weatherman223
43.  572 Charles Jerome
44.  569 Sub1Hour
45.  559 Rouxster
45.  559 leomannen
47.  549 Allagos
48.  548 any name you wish
49.  546 Kael Hitchcock
50.  542 Brady
51.  541 sqAree
52.  538 Cale S
53.  514 2019ECKE02
54.  509 Fisko
55.  503 abhijat
55.  503 FaLoL
57.  489 G2013
58.  486 midnightcuberx
59.  476 Ontricus
60.  471 PCCuber
60.  471 V Achyuthan
62.  466 wearephamily1719
63.  465 Michael DeLaRosa
64.  462 Legomanz
65.  457 VIBE_ZT
66.  454 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
67.  451 TipsterTrickster 
68.  448 bennettstouder
69.  443 dollarstorecubes
70.  438 VectorCubes
71.  424 cubingintherain
72.  416 Cubey_Tube
73.  411 theit07
74.  400 Carter Cubes
74.  400 Max C.
76.  395 Jscuber
77.  392 Brayden Gilland
78.  388 trav1
79.  382 Jay Cubes
80.  376 InlandEmpireCuber
81.  371 CaptainCuber
82.  361 eyeballboi
83.  339 jaysammey777
84.  338 ARandomCuber
85.  337 Camerone Chin
85.  337 BLCuber8
87.  333 Loffy8
87.  333 vishwasankarcubing
89.  328 yijunleow
90.  327 Triangles_are_cubers
91.  322 Riddler97
92.  318 JoXCuber
93.  314 pizzacrust
94.  311 Utkarsh Ashar
95.  309 Josiah Blomker
95.  309 brad711
97.  307 AndrewT99
98.  304 Cuber2s
99.  302 Vlad Hordiienko
100.  298 Jacck
101.  287 LwBigcubes
102.  283 Li Xiang
103.  282 bh13
104.  275 Pugalan Aravintan
105.  266 RapsinSix
106.  261 WoowyBaby
107.  260 JuSTPEeLThESTiCkeRsOfF
107.  260 sigalig
109.  255 TheCubingAddict980
110.  254 NoahCubing
110.  254 2018AMSB02
112.  253 GenTheThief
113.  247 Thecubingcuber347
114.  245 trangium
115.  242 epride17
116.  240 Skewb_Cube
117.  224 BlueAcidball
118.  217 asacuber
119.  214 Simeon.Scheepers1231
120.  211 20luky3
121.  208 Ali161102
122.  207 Triple N Cubing
123.  206 White KB
124.  196 CubableYT
125.  195 d2polld
126.  192 MatsBergsten
127.  183 One Wheel
128.  181 chancet4488
128.  181 Jrg
130.  179 Poorcuber09
131.  175 Fred Lang
132.  173 AidanNoogie
133.  170 sporteisvogel
134.  166 abunickabhi
135.  162 topppits
136.  161 thatkid
136.  161 Cozy
138.  160 Winfaza
139.  158 Θperm
139.  158 Cuber Rhythms
141.  148 Imran Rahman
142.  138 pb_cuber
143.  133 AlexmationsYT
144.  131 hebscody
145.  130 arctan
146.  128 DynaXT
147.  126 ican97
148.  124 Chris Van Der Brink
149.  123 Sellerie11
150.  118 John Benwell
151.  111 Keroma12
152.  110 2017LAMB06
153.  109 CubiBubi
154.  108 xyzzy
155.  107 Rubika-37-021204
156.  105 carcass
156.  105 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
158.  104 Astr4l
158.  104 RedstoneTim
160.  103 GooseCuber
161.  98 linus.sch
162.  97 Poketube6681
162.  97 Mike Hughey
162.  97 SPEEEEED
165.  93 PotatoesAreUs
166.  92 RaFperm
167.  88 Leonard Erik Gombár
168.  87 remopihel
168.  87 squanbld
170.  86 Rollercoasterben 
171.  85 N4C0
172.  82 RestroomLad57
172.  82 Cubing Forever
174.  80 David ep
175.  79 TheSilverBeluga
175.  79 Oxzowachi
177.  77 thomas.sch
177.  77 qwr
177.  77 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
180.  74 Lewis
181.  73 duckyisepic
182.  72 RyanSoh
183.  70 cuber159
184.  66 saindu himansa
185.  63 cuberswoop
185.  63 JChambers13
187.  61 Lvl9001Wizard
188.  60 filmip
189.  59 Simon31415
190.  58 AngeGabriel
191.  55 Foreright
192.  54 LittleLumos
193.  53 Mattia Pasquini
194.  50 BotheCuber
195.  47 Sanicsaniz
196.  45 Rusty05
197.  42 WD-420
198.  41 willian_pessoa
199.  34 Mytprodude
200.  33 zakikaz
201.  29 nico_german_cuber
202.  27 Theoruff
203.  22 OtterCuber
204.  20 @slow cuber
205.  19 padddi
206.  18 seungju choi
207.  17 Bryan4305
208.  16 abigaildoyle
209.  14 grumble367
210.  13 Theo Leinad
211.  12 SpeedyOctahedron
211.  12 OriEy
213.  11 Nash171
213.  11 Kit Clement
215.  10 thousand_cuts
216.  6 Phone battery
217.  5 redfox
218.  3 Hexamonka


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 4, 2022)

218 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 175!

That means our winner this week is *TheSilverBeluga!* Congratulations!!


----------



## Garf (Jan 4, 2022)

Mike Hughey said:


> 218 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 175!
> 
> That means our winner this week is *TheSilverBeluga!* Congratulations!!


Just wondering, has there been any competitions that I have competed in and won the gift card that I never claimed?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 4, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Just wondering, has there been any competitions that I have competed in and won the gift card that I never claimed?


I do not keep a list of previous winners, so it is not easy to search for that. But I always make it a point to send a PM to the winner at the same time that I post the winner here. So you should have received a PM from me if you won in a previous week.


----------



## Garf (Jan 4, 2022)

Mike Hughey said:


> I do not keep a list of previous winners, so it is not easy to search for that. But I always make it a point to send a PM to the winner at the same time that I post the winner here. So you should have received a PM from me if you won in a previous week.


Okay.


----------

